# News - Activision (DE): Der Preis f&uuml;r Spiele steigt



## Administrator (7. November 2005)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,422740


----------



## DevilFFM (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Glaube kaum, das den Publishern eine Preissteigerung hilft, eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Die illegalen Downloads werden weiterhin zunehmen, besonders im Zuge einer Preissteigerung, und wer will es den Kids verdenken? Ich hätte in meiner Jugend auch keine 120 DM für ein Spiel.Und jede Woche kommen Knüller in der Vorweihnachtszeit raus.
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, es ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Spiele werden zwar aufwendiger, dafür immer kürzer und einfallsloser....


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



lol 60€  

Da können die sich die Spiele in Zukunft sonstwo hinnklemmen   
man muss nicht immer jeden scheiss haben


----------



## Tagg2 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hallooo????? 60€ das schon ein bisschen viel würd ich mal sagen - und dann noch für so spiele wie quake4...
Is ja klar, dass dann die Anzahl illegaler Downloads ansteigen wird...
Und dann noch die 20% Mehrwertsteuer die bald auf uns zukommt!!!
Na dann gute nacht...


----------



## player89 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



ich glaube das da etwas in die ganz falsche richtung läuft... Ich als schüler fühle mich mit einem preis von knapp 50€ schon "überfordert". So werden illegale
tauschbörsen etc pp noch viel mehr zulauf erhalten ( dsl flatrates werden ja auch immer billiger). Für mich ist dieser schritt gänzlich unverständlich!


----------



## SirTobi (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich finde, 35EUR sind ein guter Preis. Da macht es viel mehr Spaß, was zu kaufen!!!

Übrigens erschreckend, wie die Spiele-Preise in den USA und UK sind - teils viel billiger!

Beispiel SWAT 4: vor 4 Wochen hier warens immernoch ~45 EUR, über CDWOW 15 GBP!


----------



## Chemenu (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ich finde über 50 € (100 Mark) sollten Spiele nicht kosten, zumindest jetzt noch nicht. In 3 Jahren wird sich das aufgrund der Inflation eh nicht verhindern lassen...
Mehr als 50 € hab ich auch noch nicht für ein Spiel ausgegeben.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

bitte melden, wer hat 120€ im monat über um sich 2 pc games zu kaufen, die man dann je in 15 Stunden durch hat?
das ist ein schritt in die falsche richtung.
gut, wer kanns den spieleherstellern übel nehmen, es wird viel kopiert, sie verkaufen weniger, also müssen preise höher...
andersrum: wer kann es den raubkopierern übel nehmen, die keine 1000€ für pc games augeben wollen/können...


----------



## Hauschi (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich habe mir schon lange kein "Vollpreisspiel" gekauft. Das letzte Spiel war KotoR 2. In der Zwischenzeit kamen Gothic 1 und 2, Spellforce, Far Cry und Sacret Gold dazu. 
Warum? Weil es sehr gute Spiele für wenig Geld sind. 
Es muss schon wirklich ein Kracher sein, damit ich 50,- Euro oder sogar 60,- bezahle. Ich fand es damals schon unverschämt, für C&C 3 100,- DM zu verlangen. Heute ist der Preis bei Spielen normal (50,- Euro). 
Aber mal ehrlich: Wer möchte für ein Quake 4, dass nicht mal besonders originell ist und deren Engine schon vorhanden war, 60,- Euro bezahlen? Selbst, wenn es DAS Spiel wäre! Für das letzte "Vollpreisspiel" (KotoR 2) habe ich auch nur 40,- Euro bei Amazon bezahlt und ich glaube, dass bei mir die Grenze bei max. 45,- Euro liegt.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SirTobi am 07.11.2005 16:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde, 35EUR sind ein guter Preis. Da macht es viel mehr Spaß, was zu kaufen!!!


jo 35€ wäre ne gute sache. dann kaufen sich das vielleicht auch nen par raubkopierer, weil sies online spielen wollen, oder einfach den publisher mal unterstützen wollen.

ich finde nicht, dass man sagen kann "das spiel hab ich doch in 12 Stunden durch, das ist keine 40€ wert"
dafür ist das spiel vielleicht viel knackiger als langezogen..


----------



## FreshPrince2002 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Würde gerne mal wissen, wer da so intelligent is und sich sowas ausdenkt...

An Alle Firmen, die auch so Hirnies einstellen: für 60€ gibts 100 DVD Rohlinge! Und da sinken die Preise!!


----------



## Trancemaster (7. November 2005)

*Der dumme ehrliche Käufer*

Wie "clever" ist das denn? Jetzt schon beschweren sie sich über die enorme Zahl an Raubkopien, und glauben mit höheren Preisen den ehrlichen Kunden diese Rechnung auszugleichen? Das dürfte schwerst nach hinten losgehen. 

Neulich hatte ich eine Diskussion mit einem, nach eigener Aussage, sehr ehrlichen Menschen der meinte, wenn jeder seine Spiele ehrlich kauft, würden sie billiger. Es gab mal eine Zeit, da waren Spiele beinah Kopierschutzsicher. Als die CD-Rom auf den Markt kam, und Brenner so teuer wie ein ganzer Rechner war. Die Folge: Die Spiele wurden teurer.

"Ehrlichkeit" wird bei weitem nicht immer belohnt, schon gar nicht in der sogenannten "freien Marktwirtschaft".


----------



## Dawnrazor666 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Bin letztens schon lachend aus Saturn rausgegangen weil Civ 4 dort 49.99€ gekostet hat.

und jetzt 60€????
sorry, dann eben doch Raubkopien


----------



## JACKtheRIPP0R (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wie schön, dass sich die Spieleindustrie ein Beispiel an der Musikindustrie nimmt.   Da sind die Preise auch viel zu hoch. Folge: mehr Raubkopien.
 Ich find 50€ nämlich auch schon einen Haufen Geld für ca. 20 Std.  Unterhaltung, verglichen mit anderen Medien.
Man muss zwar auch sehen, dass die Entwicklung immer aufwändiger wird, die Spiele qualitativ (meistens) immer hochwertiger werden, und und und. Für mich war aber 50€ immer oberste Grenze, meistens hab ich sogar auf niedrigere Preise gewartet. Wie schon gesagt wurde: 20-30 € wären für diese Art Unterhaltung IMO angemessen.

Liebe Publisher. Wen ihr das Raubkopieren fördern und euere Kunden verlieren wollt, erhöht den Preis doch gleich auf 70 €   

mfg JtR


----------



## cartooningxk (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DevilFFM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube kaum, das den Publishern eine Preissteigerung hilft, eher das Gegenteil wird der Fall sein. Die illegalen Downloads werden weiterhin zunehmen, besonders im Zuge einer Preissteigerung, und wer will es den Kids verdenken? Ich hätte in meiner Jugend auch keine 120 DM für ein Spiel.Und jede Woche kommen Knüller in der Vorweihnachtszeit raus.
> Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, es ist ein Schritt in die falsche Richtung. Spiele werden zwar aufwendiger, dafür immer kürzer und einfallsloser....



ich studiere grafik und dabei haben wir auch marketing als fach. als ich meinen dozenten, der keine ahnung von der spieleindustrie hat, gefragt habe, was er davon hält, meinte er, dass 10 euro ausreichen würden. wenn jede software nur noch 10 piepen kosten würde, dann hätten "raubkopierer" oder solche, die das nur privat machen keine gelegenheit mehr und man würde denen das wasser weggraben.
ich persönlich habe q4 für 44€ bei medimax bekommen.  das fand ich allerdings auch schon knackig, denn dafür kann man sich einiges an essen kaufen - was solls. wenn die hohen herren sich dabei was gedacht haben, die haben eh mehr marktübersicht als wir kleinen spieler da unten... die werdens schon wissen.

wer allerdings nichts mehr kauft von activision etc, wenn sich viele dran halten, ist der publisher gezwungen die preise zu senken, so siehts doch auch aus. genauso wie beim benzin. tanken wir nicht mehr bei der gelben muschel, müssen die die preise senken. aber wer schafft das schon....


----------



## E-l-l-y (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ich persönlich habe q4 für 44€ bei medimax bekommen.  das fand ich allerdings auch schon knackig, denn dafür kann man sich einiges an essen kaufen - was solls. wenn die hohen herren sich dabei was gedacht haben, die haben eh mehr marktübersicht als wir kleinen spieler da unten... die werdens schon wissen.


also ich hab es für 29 euro im saturn chemnitz erstanden - is doch mal was, oder?


----------



## gameratwork (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Auch wenn dieser Vergleich vielleicht total bekloppt ist und das was ich jetzt frage/sage vielleicht schon bis zum   durchgenudelt wurde, würd' ich mich gern dazu äußern!

Was kostet durchschnittlich eine Neuerscheinung von einer Film-DVD (20€?)!
Dann stellt sich noch die Frage kosten Spiele in der Produktion mittlerweile genauso viel wie Filme (EA = Ja ?)!

Ein Spiel hat eine Unterhaltungsdauer von ca. 10-60 Stunden und je nachdem einen hohen Wiederspielwert (Multiplayer)! Ein Film kommt da mit wesentlich weniger! Also kann die Unterhaltung beim Spiel wesentlich höher sein!

Einnahmen bei Filmen sind Kino, Verleih, Verkauf! Beim Spiel "nur" Verleih und Verkauf! D.h. die DVD hat einen klaren Vorteil da die Produktionskosten schon durch's Kino eingeholt werden, beim Spiel wesentlich "nur" durch den Verkauf!

Habe jetzt natürlich genug Faktoren weggelassen aber vielleicht reichts für nen groben Umriss! Ich frage mich, wenn Spiele in der Produktion nicht mehr kosten als Filme müssen sie dann wirklich (min.) das doppelte bis dreifache und mehr kosten?

Also ich finde 60€ persönlich zu viel, wenn EA meint sich so vieler Mittel bedienen zu müssen um ein Spiel zu machen und es damit wesentlich teurer wird, kann ich auch auf diese Verzichten! Ich freue mich auf G3 und hoffe es bleibt unter 50€  !

thx, mfG gam0r


----------



## Sukultan (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich kaufe grundsätzlich nur noch Budgetspiele.
Wegen der Masse an guten Spielen und der wenigen Zeit, hinke ich spieletechnisch sowieso Monate hinterher. Bis ich den (seltsamerweise nie schrumpfenden) Stapel an Spielen neben meinem PC "abgespielt" habe, kosten die Titel, die mich interessieren, dann sowieso meistens nur noch 15,- bis 20,- Euro.

Das hat für mich auch den Vorteil, daß ich nicht immer sofort die neueste Grafikkarte brauche und mir eine neue Karte erst dann kaufe, wenn ich sie tatsächlich nutze. Dann sind die Karten schon viel günstiger.

Wenn ich bedenke, daß die Spieldauer mancher Titel immer kürzer wird, bin ich mal gespannt, ob auch Ego-Shooter teurer werden.
Davon abgesehen, waren die Activision-Spiele schon immer teurer, als andere Spiele.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

immer diese 20 Stunden Spielspass=60 Euro Vergleiche...das sind meist die Leutz, die sich 2 Film DVDs für 35 Euro kaufen...Laufzeit je 2 Stunden...in einem Film stecken 3 Monate Arbeit, in einem Spiel Jahre...

Klar, ich bin auch niemand der in den Laden rennen würde, wenn es heißt das ein Spiel 60 Euros kostet...wart ich halt bis es 1 Jahr später in der Budgetecke steht...das is nämlich das Hauptproblem der meisten...sie können nicht warten und brauchen immer das neueste als erstes...kann gern mit der handysparte verglichen werden...wenn sich die mentalität da mal ein wenig ändern würde (was nie passieren wird) müßten sie neue Spiele günstiger in die Regale stellen.

Auf lange sicht, bei immer schnelleren downloadtechniken, hat die spieleindustrie eh nur eine chance auf konsequentere Verfolgung der Downloader um se dann mit Brachialstrafen zu verknacken.


----------



## DCrules (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich denke das man für Spiele genrell schon 40 - 50€ verlangen kann. Allerdings nur, wenn man gute Qualität
 und zumindest mittelfristig auch einem hohen Unterhaltungswert bieten kann. Spiele die nach 10 oder 15 Stunden um sind kauft kein Mensch für 50€!
Man könnte seitens der Publisher allerdings auch was Richtung Kundenbindung tun, wenn man schön höhere Preise durchdrücken will.  Zum Beispiel könnten nach Release kostenlose Add-Ons veröffentlicht werden , die den Spielspaß um einige Stunden verlängern.


----------



## gliderpilot (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

60€? Na, klasse.

Dann werden eben eben nur noch Spiele zum Budget-Preis gekauft und gut ist. Und wenn dass dann jeder macht, hat Activision ja ne ganz tolle Idee gehabt   

Aber wenn sie es unbedingt so wollen: mir solls Recht sein


----------



## The_Linux_Pinguin (7. November 2005)

*AW: Der dumme ehrliche Käufer*



			
				Trancemaster am 07.11.2005 16:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Neulich hatte ich eine Diskussion mit einem, nach eigener Aussage, sehr ehrlichen Menschen der meinte, wenn jeder seine Spiele ehrlich kauft, würden sie billiger.



Fragt sich nur wie lange sich die niedrigen Preise halten würden. Das Gewinnstreben solcher Firmen ist wohl zu stark und so würde der Preis immer wieder angehoben werden


----------



## Soki (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> .in einem Film stecken 3 Monate Arbeit, in einem Spiel Jahre...


Hö? Das is mir neu. Meines Wissens stecken in Filmen von der Planung bis zum Ende ebenfalls Jahre drin.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Soki am 07.11.2005 16:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



konzeptionsphase habe ich nicht dazugerechnet, ich habe denn dreh gegenüber der programmierarbeit gestellt...

drehbücher, Storytelling..klar, braucht beides seine Zeit


----------



## gameratwork (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese 20 Stunden Spielspass=60 Euro Vergleiche...das sind meist die Leutz, die sich 2 Film DVDs für 35 Euro kaufen...Laufzeit je 2 Stunden...in einem Film stecken 3 Monate Arbeit, in einem Spiel Jahre...
> 
> Klar, ich bin auch niemand der in den Laden rennen würde, wenn es heißt das ein Spiel 60 Euros kostet...wart ich halt bis es 1 Jahr später in der Budgetecke steht...das is nämlich das Hauptproblem der meisten...sie können nicht warten und brauchen immer das neueste als erstes...kann gern mit der handysparte verglichen werden...wenn sich die mentalität da mal ein wenig ändern würde (was nie passieren wird) müßten sie neue Spiele günstiger in die Regale stellen.
> 
> Auf lange sicht, bei immer schnelleren downloadtechniken, hat die spieleindustrie eh nur eine chance auf konsequentere Verfolgung der Downloader um se dann mit Brachialstrafen zu verknacken.




Wenn sich das auf mich bezieht, geh ich davon aus, dass zumindestens dir diese Vergleiche schon oft untergekommen sind! Naja war nurn kleiner Gedanke den ich vielleicht mal äußern wollte! Dass in einem Film 3Mon. Arbeit stecken halte ich für dermaßen untertrieben, dass ich es hier nicht äußern möchte    ! Ich glaube, dass das bei Filmen und Spielen von der Zeit her sehr ähnlich ist, vom Gedanken bis zur Fertigstellung! Bekommt man bei Spielen während des Prozesses vielleicht bloß mehr mit!

Ich kaufe nur wenig Spiele weil mich auch nur bestimmte interessieren, hauptsächlich nur Rollenspiele (lange Spielzeit, Multiplayer) oder andere Multiplayer-Spiele! Und da nochmal längst nicht viele! D.h. ich kaufe die Spiele dann auch unmittelbar nach dem Erscheinen und da würde mich ein Preis von 60€ schon wesentlich stören!

Diese brachialen Strafen gibts ja schon, Raubkopierer sitzen länger im Knast als Kinderschänder! Aber ich glaube vernünftige Preise wären die Wirkungsvollere und friedlichere Lösung! Vorallem wird die illegale Sparte immer mitziehen oder eher vorlegen und die Industrie muss mit höheren Preisen nachziehen!

mfG gam0r


----------



## RobbieWiliams (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Und dann beschweren sie sich das sich so viele die games brenn und cracken!!! Wenn sie Geld machen wollen sollen sie die Rohlingeerhöhen aber da denkt keiner dran, na aber zum Glück!!  
Und wenn dann noch die 20% mehrwertsteuer kommt die eh noch höher wird kauft sich keiner mehr ein game!!!! Sollen gleich eine Monatspakung Rohlinge mit rein packen das mans gleich für Kumpels brennen kann!!!


----------



## Titamyva (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Das Problem an der Sache ist eigentlich nur folgendes:
Die Aktionäre, welche meist nur wenig Ahnung von der Materie der Computerspiele haben, sehen auf der einen Seite die Kosten welche ein Spiel verursacht (Entwicklung etc.), und auf der anderen Seite die Erträge. Da Menschen nun mal geldgierig sind, wollen sie natürlich so hohe Dividenden wie nur eben möglich erziehlen.
Wenn ich mir die Situation in Russland angucke, muss ich feststellen, dass dort die Spiele für max 10 € über die Ladentheke gehen. Warum ist das so? Ganz einfach: dort ist die Anzahl der Raubkopien so hoch, dass dort einfach nur noch Schadensbegrenzung betrieben wird.
Und wer muss diese Defizite ausbaden? Wir!
50€ sind in Anbetracht der Entwicklungskosten eigentlich in Ordnung, wenn man dann auch ein gutes Spiel bekommt. Wenn ich mir da Doom 3 oder Half Life 2 angucke, muss ich sagen, dass hier viel mit der Grafik erkauft wurde, ohne dass es die Story vorantreibt.
Ich selbst spiele auch an der PS2, und wenn ich mir da die Rollenspiele angucke, empfinde ich, für eine Mindestspielzeit von über 40 Std. (wenn man NUR durch die Geschichte hetzt, ohne sich großartig an Nebenquest und Aufleveln der Charactere aufzuhalten) in Zusammenarbeit mit guter Grafik für 50 € als vollkommen gerechtfertigt.
Und wer glaubt dass durch den höheren Kaufpreis, die Qualität der Spiele steigen wird, der ist gewaltig auf dem Holzweg. Ich prophezeie, dass die Entwickler von diesen 10 € keinen einzigen Cent sehen werden.
Oder mit anderen Worten:
Das ist reine Geldmache, welche aber analog zu anderen Maßnahmen (Tabaksteuer etc.) nicht fruchten und ins Gegenteil umschlagen wird.

Der Wirtschaftsmotor kann nur anspringen, wenn eine Seite (also Unternehmen oder konsumenten) Geld in Umlauf bringen. Da die Konsumenten aber kein Geld haben, können wir den Motor auch nicht anwerfen 

Denk mal darüber nach.


----------



## diearschmade (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Richtig! Es wird ja keiner gezwungen zu den Preisen zu kaufen. Dann machen wirs wie mit der Arbeit und dem Sprit, ab ins Ausland   Warum sollen wir für die gleiche Leistung 1/3 mehr bezahlen, schließlich ist ja auch nicht 1/3 mehr zu erwarten oder?



			
				gliderpilot am 07.11.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> 60€? Na, klasse.
> 
> Dann werden eben eben nur noch Spiele zum Budget-Preis gekauft und gut ist. Und wenn dass dann jeder macht, hat Activision ja ne ganz tolle Idee gehabt
> 
> Aber wenn sie es unbedingt so wollen: mir solls Recht sein


----------



## Nali_WarCow (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

So, so 60€ für Quake 4 "dt.", darum wird man es sicherlich bei z.B. Amazon für normale 45,95€ bekommen.
Aber wenn Activision mit so einer Preispolitik meint Kunden vergraulen zu müssen, kein Problem. Jedes Games wird preiswerter und es gibt genügend Alternativen.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				gameratwork am 07.11.2005 17:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siehe mein oberer Post 

Brachiale Strafen gibts...stimmt, aber wann erwischt es mal einen? Alle paar Monate hört man von einer Verurteilung...da muß man vielmehr hinterhersein, das sich die user nicht mal mehr trauen, den bittorrent, kazaa oder was sonst immer anzuschalten (übertrieben ausgedrückt)

und solange es irgendwo kostenlos das exakt gleiche programm gibt, wenn  woander sagen wir 10 euro verlangt werden, greifen genügend leute zur kostenlosen variante, weil se abgesehn davon eh wissen, das se nicht erwischt werden.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

man, das sind vielleicht idioten!   

nur weil die so eine scheisse machen, wird nix mehr gekauft
& wenn die spielefirmen dann pleite sind gibts keine spiele mehr
& ich darf mir dann ein anderes hobby suchen.
vielen dank auch.

die sollen die preise lieber auf 20€ für neue spiele senken. für richtig gute auch maximal 25 aber keinesfalls mehr!!!!!!!


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Tja wenn das so bleibt, werde ich mir wohl dann wirklich eine Faltrate zulegen.

Aslo Rechner einschalten, Filesharing-Programm starten, und Activion zeigen das man sich die Spiele ja nicht kaufen muss  .


Nee jetzt aber mal im Ernst. Nur weil die ihre Kosten nicht in den Griff kriegen sollen wir mehr zahlen?? 
Da sollen die sich mal ein bisschen mehr einfallen lassen und z.B. das Weihnachtsgeld streichen oder ein paar 1-€ Programmierer einstellen   .

Sonst streike ich


----------



## Mafiaboss15 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				gliderpilot am 07.11.2005 16:51 schrieb:
			
		

> 60€? Na, klasse.
> 
> Dann werden eben eben nur noch Spiele zum Budget-Preis gekauft und gut ist. Und wenn dass dann jeder macht, hat Activision ja ne ganz tolle Idee gehabt
> 
> Aber wenn sie es unbedingt so wollen: mir solls Recht sein



Sag ich auch! Das einzige was so einen Preis rechtfertigt ist meiner Meinung nach nur eine Collectors Edition wie die von X3 die is nämlich wirklich ganz schön vollgepackt! Das wird das einzige Spiel sein für das ich 60€ ausgeben werde, und dann: Hallo! Budget Spiele!!


----------



## gameratwork (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> siehe mein oberer Post
> 
> Brachiale Strafen gibts...stimmt, aber wann erwischt es mal einen? Alle paar Monate hört man von einer Verurteilung...da muß man vielmehr hinterhersein, das sich die user nicht mal mehr trauen, den bittorrent, kazaa oder was sonst immer anzuschalten (übertrieben ausgedrückt)
> 
> und solange es irgendwo kostenlos das exakt gleiche programm gibt, wenn  woander sagen wir 10 euro verlangt werden, greifen genügend leute zur kostenlosen variante, weil se abgesehn davon eh wissen, das se nicht erwischt werden.



Ja das mit dem "Erwischen" ist wirklich nicht so einfach, aber was hier http://www.pcgames.de/?article_id=418320 passier ist fand ich schon nicht schlecht und diemal waren es keine Raupkopierer mit 5 PCs im Zimmer die das ganze Zeug auch noch im "großen Stil" verticken! Dass die erwischt werden ist klar, so blöd kann man ja auch net sein!    Es waren bestimmt genug ganz normale User mit paar mehr Raupkopien aufm Rechner, die auch mal gern ihren Freundn was brennen oder gebrannt bekommen! Und die gilt es zu bekehren! Das Illegale ganz zu vermeiden wird schwierig, letztendlich gibts es zur Ausführung dessen auch zu viele Möglichkeiten! Aber irgendwo sollte mal ein Anfang gemacht werden, so wie in der verlinkten News aber gleichzeitig auch am Preis!   

mfG gam0r


----------



## Soulja110 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Mafiaboss15 am 07.11.2005 17:12 schrieb:
			
		

> gliderpilot am 07.11.2005 16:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



budget spiele??? und damit der entwicklung 1 jahr hinterherhinken, nein danke! dann sollen die publisher doch lieber verstärkt auf internetregistrierungen setzen. dann verdienen sie viel mehr kohle, weil raubkopieren extrem eingeschränkt wird. man muss ja nicht unbedingt das halbe game per internet downloaden (wie bei hl2). eine kurze registrierung mit produktid und key schickt ja! ich mein, wer hat denn heut zutage kein inet?


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				gameratwork am 07.11.2005 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Es waren bestimmt genug ganz normale User mit paar mehr Raupkopien aufm Rechner, die auch mal gern ihren Freundn was brennen oder gebrannt bekommen! Und die gilt es zu bekehren! Das Illegale ganz zu vermeiden wird schwierig, letztendlich gibts es zur Ausführung dessen auch zu viele Möglichkeiten! Aber irgendwo sollte mal ein Anfang gemacht werden, so wie in der verlinkten News aber gleichzeitig auch am Preis!
> 
> mfG gam0r




Ein weiterer Anfang wäre die grozügigere Bestückung der Pc Spiele. 
Wie zum Beispiel mit T-shirts Postern und oder Figuren. Im Moment ist sowas ja nur in den extra teuern Sammel-Editionen zu finden


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Chemenu am 07.11.2005 16:04 schrieb:
			
		

> sollten Spiele nicht kosten, zumindest jetzt noch nicht. In 3 Jahren wird sich das aufgrund der Inflation eh nicht verhindern lassen...




weil wir in deutschland ja auch so eine unglaublich hohe inflationrate haben.


----------



## GeneralMF (7. November 2005)

*Der Preis für Spiele steigt, aber nicht überall*

Wiso muss es immer nur Teuer werden. Ein Kumpel hat mir gestern erzählt, das er Vietcong 2 für 35 Euro legal und neu kaufen konnte. Wenn ich die neue Mediamarktwerbung sehen. Age of Empires 3 nur 39€. In Russland kosten Tottitel keine 20 Euro. Und jetzt soll ich auch noch 60 zahlen. Nein danke ohne mich. Dann zahl ich lieber 3,5 in der Videothek undbekomme ne Vollversion. Dann kauf ich mir einen DvD Roling für 25-50 cent das Stück und Kopier mir das Image. Bin mal gespannt was passiert wenn die neuen Medien rauskommen. Da soll ja ein Brenner um die 2000 Euro kosten. und ein Roling so um die 5 EUro


----------



## KoenigvonLorion (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ZWANGSREGISTRIERUNG???

Es gibt nichts, rein gar nichts was mich mehr vom Kauf von HL² abhält als dieses Wort. Und mal ehrlich warum verkauft sich die Shooter-Referenz in einem halben jahr nur 500.000 mal währen Battlefield 2 das in der 1 Woche schafft????
Eins sagen ich dir: Das war der größte Reinfall den Valve machen konnte - ohne wären schon mehr als das Doppelte über den Ladentisch gegangen!


----------



## marcel_heinz (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				RobbieWiliams am 07.11.2005 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Und dann beschweren sie sich das sich so viele die games brenn und cracken!!! Wenn sie Geld machen wollen sollen sie die Rohlingeerhöhen aber da denkt keiner dran, na aber zum Glück!!



da denken die dran. bei jedem rohling geht nen teil an die firmen. die verdienen überall mit. ich finde das skandalös. habne die sich mal gefragt warum die leute sich das alles brennen??? ich mein 45€ fürn sportspiel oder jetzt gar 60€ fürn shooter??? hallo?? wo leben die?? ich bin schüler und verdiene da keine 5000€ im monat. 

Ich finde die schaufeln sich ihr eigenes grab.  bei solchen preisen würd ich mir das zeug nicht mal zum geburtstag wünschen.  ich werde mir nights of the tempel 2 holen, das is neu raus und kostet 25€, is aber voll geil. das is doch was. 
Und was bekommste für das schweine geld??? spiele die man nach nen paar stunden durch hat. na schönen dank....


----------



## Dumbi (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				marcel_heinz am 07.11.2005 17:36 schrieb:
			
		

> habne die sich mal gefragt warum die leute sich das alles brennen??? ich mein 45€ fürn sportspiel oder jetzt gar 60€ fürn shooter??? hallo?? wo leben die?? ich bin schüler und verdiene da keine 5000€ im monat.


Das ist kein Argument und rechtfertigt noch lange kien Raubkopien! 
Ausserdem sind 50€ (die 60€ werden sich meiner Meinung nach nicht durschsetzen) für ein PC mehr als nur gerechtfertigt, wenn man z.B. mal die Spieldauer von Spielen mit der Länge von Filmen oder Musik-CDs vergleicht und dabei Extrembeispiele (z.B. Max Payne 2 mit seinen nur 6-7 Stunden Spielzeit) weglässt.


----------



## boardersnoopy (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ich bin da auch ganz eurer meinung! Zwar bin ich einer von denen, die kein einziges gebranntes Spiel zuhause haben (könnt ihr gerne überprüfen!), aber bei so einem Preis überlegs mir sogar ich, ob ich ned zu den Rohlingen greifen sollte! 
Eine Frechheit ist das, reinste Abzocke!
Ganz Recht die Erwähnung der Schüler, ich bin auch einer, und ehrlich gesagt könnt ich mir keine 2 Spiele im Monat zu diesem Preis leisten! Und auch wenn ichs könnte wär dann mein ganzes Geld futsch, und ich weiß nicht mal, ob sichs gelohnt hat.
Da lob ich doch die Hersteller die ihre Spiele von Anfang an zu einem Preis von 30€ hergeben, was ja heute schon ein guter Preis ist!

Tut mir leid Activision, aber das   mich an!


----------



## Bonkic (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

an alle, die sich aufregen:

1. ist diese ankündigung ja nun nix neues
2. erinnert euch mal, was spiele teilweise vor 10 jahren kosteten
3. was kostet quake 4 im einzelhandel ?
ich habs eben für 43 € gesehen.
4. ist doch keiner gezwungen sich ein spiel bei erstveröffentlichung zu kaufen


----------



## Herbboy (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

also, mal ein paar dinge pro&contra...


- games sind teuer in der entwicklung, daher sind die aktuellen preise durchaus nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt

- zwei games pro monat spielen wollen und das auch noch als schüler?? hallo?! habt ihr sonst nichts zu tun? ist die industrie etwa dazu da, eure freizeit im sinne eines wohlfahrtsvereins auszufüllen?! wenn die games 20€e kosten würden, dann würden die gleichen bestimmt immer noch meckern "ich kann mir keine 6 spiele pro monat leisten, weil die 20€ kosten!" als als ich 15-16 war, da war man froh, wenn man PRO JAHR 2-3 spiele kaufen konnte... und wenn für einen zocken dann doch SO ein hobby ist, dann muss man halt in sein hobby auch investieren. die passende hardware leistet "man" sich ja schließlich auch... dann kauft man sich halt mal nen markenpullover weniger   man kann nunmal nicht alles haben, was man gerne hätte. 

-  aber spiele (deutlich) teurer? nee, das wäre verkehrt. es ist ja schon heute so, dass meist viel mehr packungen eines spiels im handel ausliegen als jemals auch gekauft werden, weil eben die reine produktion der packung/datenträger der kleinste faktor ist. aber: es haben viel mehr leute als noch vor ein paar jahren PCs und wollen auch mal spielen. ich bin sicher, dass die entwickler ohre kosten genausogut reinholen könnten, wenn sie die games billiger aber dafür dann mehr verkaufen. anstatt dass zB saturn dann 50 mal NBA 2005 rumliegen at und pro monat nur 2 loswird, am schluss dann 20 "für die halde" übrigbeiben könnten die es lieber preiswerter anbeiten und fast alle einheiten verkaufen.  

- wenn ich mit einem weihnachts/geburtstags-gutschein/geld für 120€ im laden stehe und statt 2 activion-spiele dann 3 andere topgames kaufen kann, na was werd ich dann wohl nehmen...?     mir geht es schon länger so bei EA sports: ich wollte schon seit 4 jahren wieder mal NHL oder madden holen, aber wenn ich dann sehe, dass die meistens stur ihre 49,95€ kosten, mich dann aber für 39€ CIV4 oder AEO3 oder GTA SA anlächelt. dann nehm ich lieber eines von den ebensoguten "billigeren" games und spar mir die 10€...


----------



## Eniman (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Was soll der Scheiss denn?!?! 60€??  

Und die wollen die Raubkopiererrate runterkriegen!!  
Die ehrlichen Käufer werden immer mehr verarscht!!


----------



## Loosa (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wenn die Qualitaet und Spieldauer sich verbessern hab' ich nix dagegen... wenn nicht kann man die Budgetversion ja leicht abwarten.
Aber wie in einem anderen Thread hier kuerzlich festgestellt wurde, Spiele zwischen DM 100-160 waren damals auch keine Seltenheit.

Wem's zu teuer ist braucht's ja nicht kaufen/spielen.

Activision sollte vielleicht lieber die Tauschboersen checken, wie bei Earth2160. Vielleicht gehen dann die Preise auch wieder runter


----------



## Natschlaus (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				boardersnoopy am 07.11.2005 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin da auch ganz eurer meinung! Zwar bin ich einer von denen, die kein einziges gebranntes Spiel zuhause haben (könnt ihr gerne überprüfen!), aber bei so einem Preis überlegs mir sogar ich, ob ich ned zu den Rohlingen greifen sollte!
> Eine Frechheit ist das, reinste Abzocke!
> Ganz Recht die Erwähnung der Schüler, ich bin auch einer, und ehrlich gesagt könnt ich mir keine 2 Spiele im Monat zu diesem Preis leisten! Und auch wenn ichs könnte wär dann mein ganzes Geld futsch, und ich weiß nicht mal, ob sichs gelohnt hat.
> Da lob ich doch die Hersteller die ihre Spiele von Anfang an zu einem Preis von 30€ hergeben, was ja heute schon ein guter Preis ist!
> ...



Okay wenn der Preis jetzt noch weiter steigt, dann werd ich mir halt keine Spiele mehr kaufen. Das ist echt eine Unverschämtheit.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Genius2 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich finde das total bescheuert das die den Preis erhöhen. Wodurch ist das denn gerechtferigt. Ich meine wenn die Entwicklung der Spiele für die neuen Konsolen mehr Geld kostet dann sollen sie eben die Konsolenspiele teurer machen, aber was haben denn PC Spiele mit Konsolenspielen zu tun.

Wie gesagt ich finde die Preiserhöhung total bescheurt und ich werde mir dann wohl eben andere Spiele kaufen!


----------



## ZakMc (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Bonkic am 07.11.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle, die sich aufregen:
> 
> 1. ist diese ankündigung ja nun nix neues
> 2. erinnert euch mal, was spiele teilweise vor 10 jahren kosteten
> ...




zu 2. ich habe hier Cannon Fodder 1 für Amiga hat gekostet 76,95 DM am 5.1.1993. ist nur ein billiges handbuch drin und 2 disketten. hat sich also in den jahren nicht viel geändert am preis. für gute rollenspiele bezahlte man damals schon an die 120 DM!

zu 4. genau, einfach nicht kaufen und gut ist.


----------



## TomMad (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Eniman am 07.11.2005 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll der Scheiss denn?!?! 60€??
> 
> Und die wollen die Raubkopiererrate runterkriegen!!
> Die ehrlichen Käufer werden immer mehr verarscht!!



Du hast völlig Recht...erst plautzen sie, dass Spiele billiger werden sollen um die Raubkopierer zu stoppen und nun DAS...ein völliger Gegensatz !!!   
Denn sollen Sie sich nicht wundern das die Einnahmen fehlen !!!


----------



## BitByter (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Herbboy am 07.11.2005 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> also, mal ein paar dinge pro&contra...
> 
> 
> - games sind teuer in der entwicklung, daher sind die aktuellen preise durchaus nicht ganz ungerechtfertigt
> ...


wahre worte...


----------



## eX2tremiousU (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Mal gucken wie die Geschäfte dann auch wirklich reagieren. Bei unserem Karstadt zahle ich in der Regel maximal 47 Euro für neue Titel. Spiele wie Battlefront 2 und FEAR liegen auch schon mal für 39 Euro da rum, Vampires 2 habe ich im letzten Jahr sogar für 35 Euro dort erhalten. 

So erstaunlich ist der Schritt zur 60 Euro Marke aber nicht, Konsolen Titel kosten häufig auch ziemlich viel Kohle. Mir wäre heute fast das Herz stehen geblieben als ich den PSP Titel "Battlefront 2" für "lächerliche" 57 Euro gesehen habe. Wer bereit ist für Konsolenspiele so viel Geld auszugeben der wird wohl auch irgendwann bei PC-Titeln nachziehen. Fraglich ist allerdings ob ein Spiel mit der Qualität eines Q4 oder CoD tatsächlich so viel Geld im Bezug auf Langzeitspielspaß wert ist. 

Da bleibt dem Hardcore-Spieler wohl nur eins übrig: Auf die Budget-Titel warten oder bei Titeln wie CoD 2 in die Videothek gehen und das Spiel so mal eben Durchspielen. In der Regel hat man Spiele wie diese eh an maximal 2 Tagen durch, und bis man das Verlangen spürt diese Spiele erneut zu spielen gibt es diese sicherlich schon im Budget-Regal. Bisher bin ich bei vielen Titel mit der Masche gut gefahren und habe so einiges an Geld gespart.

Regards, eX!


----------



## corax (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ich habe nicht alles durchgelesen, aber ich sage nur eins dazu

ich habe PES zum Einkaufspreis von 37€ bekommen, zumindest sollte es der gewesen sein! Und ich finde das einen fairen Preis, aber davon hat der Händler nichts,

Desweiteren habe ich mir Kotor 2 gekauft und das für 25€ ca 1/2 Jahr nach der Veröffentlichung und kann das nur allen empfehlen, kauft keine Spiele direkt

1) Bugs ohne Ende
2) Viel zu teuer!
3) In der REgel hat man dann einen schnelleren PC

Nachteil, der Hype ist vorbei und man findest kaum noch Foren, so geht es mir mit Kotor 2, es reden 7 Leute mit mir 

Also ich würde mir für 35-40€ die Spiele alle sofort kaufen, aber so warte ich doch lieber das 1/2 Jahr und steige dann erst ein.


----------



## Killtech (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

So langsam nimmt es ja richtig perverse Ausmaße an. *g*

Die Welt stinkt, und bald stecken wir alle bis zum Hals in Ekskrementen. Die Publisher beklagen sich über sinkende Absätze aufgrund vermehrter Piraterie. Die Raubkopierer würden die Publisher am liebsten an's Kreuz nageln, und verhöhnen deren Preispolitik. Beide Parteien können sich nicht einigen, und somit ist wiedermal der 08/15 Bürger derjenige, der dumm aus der Wäsche guckt.

Lange Rede, kurzer Unsinn: Ich werde Publisher oder Raubkopierer. 

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Exekutor (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Da muss ich wohl auf nem anderen Planeten leben, aber ich habe vor etwas mehr als einer Woche Quake 4 (sogar die ungeschnitte UK-Version   nicht den zensierten deutschen schrott) beim Saturn für 30€ geholt     (für mehr hätte ich mir das game eh net gekauft). Lag wohl an der Neueröffnung, aber 50% is doch was   

PS: die müssten mir wenn dann Geld zahlen, damit ich überhaupt die zensierte und geschnitte Version von Quake zocken würd


----------



## bravo (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ähm - versteh ich jetzt den Markt nicht mehr?

Da in letzter Zeit eigentlich mehr Spiele verkauft werden wie früher, hat man eine höhere Stückzahl an verkauften games, also auch geringere Herstellungskosten/Stück

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Stückzahlen geringer wie früher sind. Oder verwenden Publisher zwischenzeitlich den selben abgedroschenen Spruch der Plattenlabels, dass die Raubkopierer schlimmer sind als Kinderschänder??

Und da fängt man an, Spiele teurer zu machen??
Ahso...

Die anderen Publisher werden ohne Frage sich natürlich nicht entgehen lassen das ganze mit zu machen...

Und das nennt man dann "nicht!" Preisabsprache, weil sie ja eigentlich nicht direkt miteinander gequatscht haben...

Blöderweise ist die Masse der Käufer nicht konsequent genug, teurere Spiele einfach nicht zu kaufen.

Nur schade, dass ich auch so ein wahnsinniger bin, der das ganze Zeug kauft...


----------



## ringlife (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Tja, nur gut, daß die Videothek um die Ecke fast immer die neuesten Spiele ein paar Tage vor Verkaufsstart anbietet! Da spart man dann enorm (ca. 4 Tage Ausleihe pro Spiel: 6€ und durch ist das Spiel, vor allem bei den immer kürzer werdenden Stories kein Thema) !
Darauf werde ich dann wohl verstärkt zurückgreifen, weil 60€ für nen Spiel mit Länge von nicht mal 20h ist doch absolut LÄCHERLICH!!!!


----------



## mimiMaster (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich habe mir außer Half-Life 2 (45€ für UK-Import) noch nie ein Spiel zum vollen Preis (40+€) gekauft. F.E.A.R. und Quake 4 hol ich mir im Laufe des Winters bei CD-WOW.net, wo sie z. Zt. 31€ kosten, Total Overdose gibts für 16€ bei Uhlenbruch-media.de und Knights of the Temple 2 liegt für 20€ bei Media Markt aus.
Ich geh lachend aus Läden wie Saturn, EB Games oder MediaMaxx, wo Spiele wie Quake 4 oder Civ 4 mal eben 49,99€ kosten. Wer nimmt die denen ab?
Der gesunde Menschenverstand muss doch bewirken, dass man Preise vergleicht und dann das billigste nimmt! Auch mal bei ebay.de oder hier im Kleinanzeigen Forum schauen, da gibts Games für 25€ noch verschweisst, weil z.B. einer sie doppelt hat (Geschenk/Gewinn) oder so.
Wer Spiele für 40€ und mehr kauft ist selbst schuld und einfach nur d.... äh ... unklug 
Von daher ists mir auch relativ egal wenn Activision von mir 60€ für Quake 4 will. Ich will sehen wie viele Einheiten die zu dem Preis verkauft bekommen...


----------



## echohead (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Naja was solls, so kann man sich auch die grundlage für sein unternehmen endziehen weil man die wirklich des marktes nicht begreift
1. spiele kosten heute mehr in der entwicklung da kommt aber zu der formel dazu das heut zu tage mehr leute spiele kaufen womit sich die aussage revidiert, muss ich halt als publisher mal schauen was die comunity wirklich will und dementsprechend produzieren und nicht hoffen das Teil x,y,z genauso erfolgreich wird wie der erste, bestes beispiel doom3 der grotten schlecht war trotz toller technik, genau der gegensatz fear monolith haben tolle dinge gemacht ob das nun no one lives for ever oder tron2 waren, andere firmen wie valve beeindrucken dadurch wie sie die community nach dem release mit zustätzlichen dingen versorgen und pflegen.
2. wenn ich 60 euro für ein spiel bezahlen soll dann hohle ich es mir in der videothek (was jetzt schon so eine grauzone ist ) oder ich hole es mir auf dem schulhof, da gibts genug scriptkiddies die  patch exe ´n produzieren die immer einen kopierschutz umgehen.
3. oder ich warte einfach ab bis eine  low budget version rauskommt, was ich momentan mache was mir nicht auf anhieb gefällt kauf ich mir halt ein halbes jahr später (was ich mit call of duty 2 auf jedenfall so machen werde)

 Diese Preistreiberei für die share holder wird einfach nur nach hinten losgehen kann mir kaum vorstellen das wirklich die leute bereit sind mehr als 39.90 für ein spiel zu bezahlen denke das ist die obergrenze was das mittel berabben will wenn ein spiel neu rauskommt und es geht nicht darum was ich an spiel zeit habe sondern was ich dafür sonst im einkaufkorb hätte .....


----------



## brainy (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ich sags mal so noch höhere preise noch weniger spiele die gekauft werden und vertig, nächste große spiel das gekauft wird wird hatl ut2k7 sein und sonst nix mehr das es am meisten langzeit motivation hat und epic einen sehr sehr guten kundensupport besitzt, mark rein will die preise sogar reduziern und nicht erst erhöhen aber die geld geile spiele industrie versteht es nicht das die jungen menschen von denen sie nun mal meistens leben selten soviel gel auftreiben können und noch dazu häufig ist einfach nicht möglich da geht man doch lieber 6 samstag aus un kauft sich davor ne flasche schnaps oder sonst was ( bin südtiroler deswegn ihr kent die geschichten G**G*G) hat man mehr davon +lernt man meist liebe mädels kennen mit dneen man auch noch spaß habne kan und das nicht nur 5-10 h wens gut geht ;D oder sont halt nur an dem samstag is aber auch mehr fun und das zu 6.24 für deine flasche martine und dan nochr 5 gläsler absint dan läuft die party fit ... ciao n8


----------



## david-007 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				FreshPrince2002 am 07.11.2005 16:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde gerne mal wissen, wer da so intelligent is und sich sowas ausdenkt...
> 
> An Alle Firmen, die auch so Hirnies einstellen: für 60€ gibts 100 DVD Rohlinge! Und da sinken die Preise!!



Also da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich halte ja einklich nichts von Raubkopien, da sich die Hersteller ja auch irgendwie ihre Brötchen verdienen müssen, aber 60€?!?    Also das geht zu weit.


----------



## INFOCOM (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Die Zeiten, in denen ich ein Game sofort haben mußte sind Gott sei Dank schon lange vorbei. Ich zahle für alle Games nur noch den Midprice (maximal) wenn es nicht gleich ein halbes Jahr später als Low Budget zu haben ist.  Das Hobby Zocken ist für mich nicht (mehr) der Hauptbestandteil der Freizeit, also können die ihren Testballon mit den 60 Euro mal steigen lassen. Der Absturz ist jedoch ziemlich gewiss...Ich habe noch andere Hobbys und kann jeden Teuro auch nur einmal ausgeben.


----------



## Butterbemme (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				mimiMaster am 07.11.2005 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir außer Half-Life 2 (45€ für UK-Import) noch nie ein Spiel zum vollen Preis (40+€) gekauft. F.E.A.R. und Quake 4 hol ich mir im Laufe des Winters bei CD-WOW.net, wo sie z. Zt. 31€ kosten, Total Overdose gibts für 16€ bei Uhlenbruch-media.de und Knights of the Temple 2 liegt für 20€ bei Media Markt aus.
> Ich geh lachend aus Läden wie Saturn, EB Games oder MediaMaxx, wo Spiele wie Quake 4 oder Civ 4 mal eben 49,99€ kosten. Wer nimmt die denen ab?
> Der gesunde Menschenverstand muss doch bewirken, dass man Preise vergleicht und dann das billigste nimmt! Auch mal bei ebay.de oder hier im Kleinanzeigen Forum schauen, da gibts Games für 25€ noch verschweisst, weil z.B. einer sie doppelt hat (Geschenk/Gewinn) oder so.
> Wer Spiele für 40€ und mehr kauft ist selbst schuld und einfach nur d.... äh ... unklug
> Von daher ists mir auch relativ egal wenn Activision von mir 60€ für Quake 4 will. Ich will sehen wie viele Einheiten die zu dem Preis verkauft bekommen...


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht immer. Englische Versionen bekommt man bei CD-WOW wirklich enorm günstig, kein Thema. Mit deutschen siehts aber teilweise anders aus. Manchmal hat man Glück, und bei Amazon oder sogar im Laden gibts ein Game in den ersten Wochen für 39,95... aber oft ist der Preis auch in online-shops bei 45-50 Eur, da bleibt einem außer eBay mMn nix übrig. Und dort spart man dank Versandkosten kaum mehr als 5 Eur für ein ganz neues Spiel. Oder kennst du ein quasi-CD-WOW auf deutsch? Da du alle anderen als zu blöd beim Preisvergleich erklärst, kannst du mir ja gern mal erzählen wo ich Civ4 (dt.) für 30-35 Eur herbekomme   .


----------



## Rosini (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				js schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bewerten Sie die neue Hoch-Preis-Politik? Fürchten Sie, dass weitere Publisher nachziehen? Wie reagieren die Geschäfte in Ihrer Umgebung - unterschreiten die Läden die Empfehlung, oder kostet Quake 4 (dt.) tatsächlich 60 Euro?


Das ist mir im Grunde egal. Ich kaufe größtenteils Budgedspiele. Ausnahmen mache ich hin und wieder auch. Allerdings kosten diese Spiele dann nie mehr als 39 Euro. Mehr ist mir eigentlich kein PC Spiel wert.

Falls andere Publisher nachziehen: Kunden werdet ihr damit massig verlieren. Wobei es auch Leute geben soll, die 60 Euro für ein Spiel hinblättern.


----------



## Harlekin (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Wakka am 07.11.2005 17:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay wenn der Preis jetzt noch weiter steigt, dann werd ich mir halt keine Spiele mehr kaufen. Das ist echt eine Unverschämtheit.
> Mfg, waKKa


Dann bräuchten wir auch nicht andauernd neue PC-Hardware, und könnten unser Geld endlich Spenden. Tolle Idee Wakka!


----------



## FossilZ (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ich sag nur unterschriftenaktion wie vor einiger zeit mal von der gamestar veranstaltet wurde wegen dem frontal21-bericht   

@topic:
würde es den publishern/entwicklern net mehr bringen, wenn die games günstiger sind und dafür öffters verkauft werden anstatt peuer und wenige verkaufte einheiten + hohere raubkopien-zahlen, also eigendlich das, was dadurch verhindert werden sollte?

falls es doch kommen sollte:
*Pech liebe Publisher, ich warte dann lieber auf ne günstigere, wenn auch dann ältere Version für 25-30€*


----------



## jongerg (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

wenn ein publisher 400.000 Einheiten für 60€ verkauft, hat er 24 Mio umsatz.
wenn er das spiel für 40€ anbietet muss er für den umsatz 600.000 einheiten verkaufen. und bei 30€ muss er 800.000 einheiten absetzten. 
Aber ich denke bei dementsprechend kleinerern Preisen würden auch soviele leute das spiel kaufen. Wie man hier ja die ganze zeit lesen kann.

bzw. für den doppelten preis würden mehr als die hälfte der möglichen käufer das Spiel dann doch eher im laden stehen lassen.


----------



## SchimonDerLuxxxx (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DCrules am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Spiele die nach 10 oder 15 Stunden um sind kauft kein Mensch für 50€!



Kannst ja mal rumfragen, ob das in diesem Forum wirklich kein Mensch macht.   . Es gibt hier bestimmt auch Leute, die sich Sims (1) und alle Add-ons zum Vollpreis erworben haben; kann ja mal einer ausrechnen, wie viel Geld die insgesamt dafür ausgeben haben. Außerdem meine ich, es kommen ja immer STRATEGIEspiele heraus, die man nur gegen die CPU spielen kann. (Black & White 2?) Und selbst die finden noch Abnehmer.


----------



## Calyptratus (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich habe in diesem Jahr meinen Spielekonsum auf höchstens noch 1/3 reduziert, immer kürzere Spiele mit immer mehr Bugs für immer mehr Geld - das schreit ja förmlich danach, zu sparen. Kaufe nur noch sorgfältig ausgewählte Spiele und gehe möglichst kein Risiko mehr ein. 

Quake 4 steht zb. nicht auf meiner Liste - was soll ich mit dem Doom 3 - Klon wenns originellere Spiele wie F.E.A.R. gibt??  (sorry an alle Quake-Fans)

Vor allem Spiele wie Far Cry oder Deus Ex sind ihr Geld wert, weil sie lang sind und der Wiederspielwert extrem hoch ist - wegen frischer Ideen und Nichtlinearität. Für solche Spiele würde ich auch mehr hinlegen - aber 60 Euro für den tausendsten 08/15 Shooter der dann auch noch kurz ist?? Never!


----------



## Xyr0n (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				jongerg am 07.11.2005 21:46 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ein publisher 400.000 Einheiten für 60€ verkauft, hat er 24 Mio umsatz.




richtig....da auch die ganzen 60€ an den Publisscher gehn...


----------



## xyz2005 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also bei Amazon kostet Quake 4 45€, wie all die andern Spiele auch wenn sie grad erst rausgekommen sind! 
Allerdings schließe ich mich meinen Vorrednern an,
ich glaub nicht das Activision viele Leute findet die so scharf auf des Spiel sind dass sie es zu solchen Preisen kaufen!
Ich persönlich bin eh mit älteren Spielen meist so beschäftigt, dass sowieso schon ein halbes Jahr oder mehr vergangen ist bevor ich auf meiner 'das will ich spielen' Liste bei den 'neuen Spielen' angekommen bin und diese meist schon nurnoch die Hälfte kosten! 
Pech hatte ich allerdings mit Dauerbrennern wie GTA 4 oder Battlefield 1942 die auch nach fast nem Jahr noch 40€ kosteten...
So spare ich Geld für Spiele und aktuelle Hardware die, bis ich sie brauche auch schon lang nicht mehr so viel kostet!
Am Beispiel GTA sieht man übrigens das ein Spiel keinen Multiplayer braucht um gut zu sein!


----------



## jongerg (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Xyr0n am 07.11.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.11.2005 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es geht doch nur ums prinzip.


----------



## firewalker2k (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Das haben die ja ganz toll vor  

Wären rund 51 € ohne 16% Mehrwertsteuer. Mit den kommenden 20% sind es dann 62 €, weshalb man der Rundung zuliebe direkt auf 65 € hochgeht nächstes Jahr -.-

Denen hackts doch echt am Kopf. Dann wird nur noch mehr kopiert werden - ich Vollidiot geh jeden Freitag Nachmittag 2 Stunden Zeitschriften austragen und krieg rund 40 € im Monat - da soll ich noch mehr von meinem geliebten Geld fürn Spiel ausgeben?  

Für Top-Spiele wie HL² würd ich gerne soviel ausgeben, aber da gibts dann auch massenhaft fürs Geld - von der riesigen Mod-Community ganz zu schweigen..

Aber wenn ich an einen Titel wie Quake 4 oder Doom 3 denke - einmal durchzoggen, fertig.. Multiplayer? Weniger interessant. Ok, bei Quake 4 gehts wohl noch halbwegs, aber für Doom 3? Nee, danke!

EDIT: Man beachte mal den Umfang der limitierten Edition von AoE III - Buch, Making-of-DVD, Soundtrack und Strategieguide.. Für 60 € wohlgemerkt!


----------



## IXS (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Xyr0n am 07.11.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.11.2005 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Schüler mit 50€ Taschengeld kann also in Zukunft nur noch jeden zweiten Monat ein Spiel kaufen...


----------



## BlueScreen (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Xyr0n am 07.11.2005 22:12 schrieb:
			
		

> jongerg am 07.11.2005 21:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Des denk ich mal net!!


Eigentlich schade, ich hatte wirklich vor mir Quake 4 zu kaufen, aber ich bin nicht bereit mehr als 45€ zu zahlen!!
Ich werde mir also Quake4 nicht kaufen!!!

Außerdem finde ich es sowieso ziemlich hirnrissig zu glauben, dass man verhindern kann, dass die Spiele gebrannt und gecrackt werden!!!
Auch wenn ich selber es nie asuprobiert habe, bekomme ich alle naselang mit, welche aktuellen Spiele die so gerade gecrackt sind. Wenn ich heute nach einem Crack für Quake 4 suchen wöllte, ich denke mal, den würde ich finden!! wäre doch kein Problem, aber ein Preisunterschied von 15€ sind wohl den meisten Käufern zu viel für eine legale Version!!
Damit tut sich absolut kein Publisher etwas gutes!! Ich weiß programmieren ist knochenarbeit, aber sie ist keine 60€ wert ohen jede Extras


----------



## Alex (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

auch wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht nicht viele Freunde mache - mir ist das herzlich egal... Ich kaufe seit über 20 Jahren Spiele und kann mich noch allzu gut an die Zeit um 1990 - 1994 erinnern:

120 - 140 DEM für ein PC Spiel waren im normalen Einzelhandel (Kaufhof, Hertie, Mediamarkt etc.) die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme, die ersten CDROM-Games wie 7th Guest oder Quantum Gate haben sage und schreibe 200,- DEM gekostet. Dann wurde es mal kurzweilig ein wenig billiger aber um 2000 waren dann die Spiele wieder richtig teuer, v.a. Importe, für die man nicht selten 140 oder 150 DEM hinblättern durfte. 

Das sind umgerechnet für manche. die es nicht mehr wissen auch knapp 60 - 70 Euro.

Ich finde die Preise angesichts des gebotenen für durchaus human - 15 Stunden Spielspass für 50,- Euro ein nicht allzu schlechtes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Das sind gerade mal 3,33 Euro pro Stunde - Nicht mehr als ein Kinofilm, der auch mit 2-4 Euro pro Stunde zu Buche schlägt. Darüber hinaus ist das Geld dann ja nicht futsch, denn schließlich hab ich ja ware, die ich dann ins Regal stellen kann und auch noch später wieder benützen, wenn ich Lust drauf habe - bei einem Kinofilm geht das nicht.

Ich finde es erschreckend, wie viele bei der legitimen Ankündigung eines Publishers, die UVP (die ohnehin nicht bindend ist und daher eh von den großen Elektronikfachmärkten nicht eingehalten werden) gleich wieder nach Raubkopien etc. rufen - hallo, das ist ein Straftatbestand, gleichzusetzen mit Diebstahl. Ich geh doch auch nicht in ein Geschäft und klau mir ein neues Hemd, bloss weil mit 70 Euro dafür zu teuer erscheinen. Dann muss ich halt damit leben und mich nach Alternativen umsehen:

1. Ich kann mir was nicht leisten und schaue, ob ich es anderswo günstiger bekomme (machen wir doch bei anderen Sachen auch so). Die ewige Leier vom Armen Schüler kann ich nicht mehr hören - ich war auch mal Schüler und wenn ich mir was nicht leisten konnte, dann hab ich eben dafür etwas länger gespart oder musste eben schweren Herzens verzichten. So ist der Lauf der Dinge und das ändert sich auch später nicht. Heute sind es halt keine kleinen Kinkerlitzchen wie hier und da mal ein neues Spiel mehr, sondern Dinge wie neue Autos, ein größers, schöneres Haus etc.

Spiele sind, genau wie tolle Autos, gemäß der Maslow'schen Bedürfnispyramide Luxusartikel. Nichts sagt aus, dass man Luxusartikel haben MUSS - man KANN sie haben, soweit man es sich leisten kann. Wenn nicht, muss ich halt billigere Sachen kaufen oder mir ein anderes Hobby suchen, dass meine finanziellen Mittel erlauben (ich bin halt dann einfach zum Spielen raus gegangen  - aber das schaffen die dekadenten Kids von heute wegen fortgeschrittener Bewegungslegasthenik wohl gar nicht mehr...)

2. Wir leben in der freien Marktwirtschaft - da regeln Angebot und Nachfrage den Preis, nicht die Hersteller. Wenn keiner mehr zu einem bestimmten Preis kauft, wird auch keiner weiterhin versuchen, diese Preise zu bezahlen. Das nennt man dann Käufermarkt. Bei Activision gibt es nun halt gerade genau das Gegenteil ausgemacht, nämlich einen Verkäufermarkt: Offensichtlich werden gute Preise für Spiele bezahlt, daher kann man ihn auch noch ein wenig erhöhen. Ein wenig Grundkenntnis moderne Wirtschaftslehre vorausgesetzt reichen aus, das zu erkennen. Irgenwann pendelt sich der Preis dann wieder ein.

3. Wenn schon jeder weiß, dass Spiele einen immer kürzeren Produktlebenszyklus haben, sprich wesentlich schneller als noch vor ein paar Jahren zum Dumpingpreis auf den Markt kommen, dann kann man das mit ein wenig Gedult locker abwarten - Hier wieder der Vergleich mit dem Auto: wer sich keinen Neuwagen leisten kann, muss sich eben notgedrungen auf dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt umsehen... That's Life...

4. Wenn der deutsche Markt zu teuer ist dann guck ich eben auf anderen Märkten der (dank der weltweiten Globalisierung) immer näher zusammenrückenden Nationen um. Besonders billig sind im Augenblick US Importe (Dollarkurs sowie generell etwas niedrigere Preise als in Deutschland). Dann kauf ich eben direkt dort - steht mir doch zu. Wer es noch billiger haben will, schlägt bei Händlern von Asia-Importen zu. Auch wenn es die dt. Wirtschaft und v.a. die dt. Publisher nicht gerne sehen - das ist völlig legal...

Aus all den Punkten kann ich persönlich also die ganze Aufregung nicht nachvollziehen und ärgere mich über die Aussagen einiger Leute hier im Forum...


----------



## firewalker2k (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

BlueScreen: Bei einem solchen Spiel lohnt Import. Ich hab mir für weniger als 40 € die US-Version bestellt, mit großer Hülle.

Bei http://www.cd-wow.net kriegste Quake 4 für 31,99 € und die Special Edition für 43,99 €. Keine Versandkosten


----------



## Ignatius23 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Schöner Post. 
Die ersten Spiele die ich mir selber gekauft hab waren Anno 1602, StarCaft und Commandos. Haben alle so um die 80 bis 90 Mark gekostet damals. Ich fand und finde das legitim. Die Hersteller haben ja auch Herzblut reingesteckt, also werden sie auch entlohnt.

Daher finde ich auch die momentane Preispolitik in Ordnung, 40 bis 50 Öre für ein Spiel das man dann auch intensiv spielt sind angemessen. 
Durchs Sharing, Ripping und wie das alles heißt geht doch irgendwo der Bezug zum Spiel verloren.
Die Motivation fehlt - ich hab ja nichts dafür gezahlt also isses wurscht ob ichs zwei Stunden spiel oder zwei Monate.
Aber: 60 Euro sind schon ne Menge Pappe. Der Markt hat den Preis einfach auf der 50€ Grenze reguliert, wenn Activision damit durchkommt werden die anderen Publisher garantiert nachziehen.


----------



## Butterbemme (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

@Alex
Fein geschrieben! Warum sich die Leute hier aufregen, auch wenn man klüger handeln kann ist klar: persönliche Einschränkung, die ist mit allen deinen Punkten verbunden. Deswegen hier Raubkopien anzukündigen, ist tatsächlich unter aller Sau und schön blöd noch dazu. Ich geh aber mal davon aus, dass auch du dich über Preiserhöhungen nicht grad freust... meckern darf man doch.

PS:
Der Maslow hat mit Luxusartikeln nicht wirklich was zu tun, aber wir wissen was du meinst   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslowsche_Bedürfnispyramide


----------



## DeathScorpionX (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich bin 17 und habe daher keine "Amiga"-Zaiten oder ähnliches groß miterlebt,
aber CDROM-Pcspiele schon.
Age of Empire 1+2
Half-Life
Anno1602
Need for Speed 2/3/4
Siedler2
Starwars - Rogue Squardon
Empire Earth
Max Payne
..
..
..

Ach war die Welt damals schön.
Quake 4 habe ich vorletzte Woche übers Wochenende durchgezockt und JA ICH HABE ES MIR GESAUGT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL.    

Es kotzt mich an wie die Spieleentwicklung voran geht und was wir eigentlich für einen Scheiss geliefert bekommen.

Selber Freelancer hat mich mehr beeindruckt als der ganze Scheiss von heute.
Das Spiel hatte Story und es hat einfach Spass gemacht.


Ich weiss noch in der 5/6-Klasse wie ich damals vor Siedler2 gesessen habe, mit 2 Mäusen am Pc und einem Kumpel neben mir xD einfach geil.

Wie ich Wochenlang Spiele wie Starwars: Rogue Squardon oder
ähnliche Dinge gezockt habe..


Dafür habe ich gerne 80-100 DM ausgegeben.

Noch eine Sache dazu.

Ich besitzte ja noch ein Nintendo64 und habe 
mir damals als ich kleiner war bestimmt auch an die
8-12 Spiele gekauft.
Die haben von 70-160 DM ihren Preis gehabt und ich habe auch dies bezahlt.


Ich wusste was ich geboten bekam und das hat mich fasziniert.

Heute bekommen wir wenns gut läuft mal 2-3 Spiele im Jahr die wirklich GEIL sind.

Splinter Cell 1 war geil, aber die Nachfolger boten zu wenig Innovation.
Farcry war geil, aber mit der Zeit am Ende langsam öde.
Doom3 - Shoot,Boom,Shoot,Boom
HL2- Woah geil, .....10 stunden später (gähhn)...Woah geil....Spiel zuende
usw

Toll, wie geilen Sound und was für ne Grafik heute aktuell am laufen ist,
aber ich finde es lächerlich was die Entwickler mit der Story machen und
wie die Publisher auf die Entwickler Druck machen.


----------



## Dhangoon (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Sollte das wirklich eintreffen, dass auch andere Publisher ihre Spiele zu diesem Preis anbieten, verlange ich auch eine gewisse Qualität.

Das soll heissen, das keine gravierenden, spielfrustrierenden Bug´s mehr vorhanden sind !!!!!!!  Zu Preiskonditionen von 60 € kann man das ja wohl verlangen !!!!!

An die Publisher: Gewährt euren Entwicklern bitte mehr Zeit für die Umsetzung ihrer Ideen, wenn´s nötig ist, das zahlt sich meist Positiv für beide Seiten aus. Ja, ja - ich hab auch ein negatives Beispiel, wenn dem nicht so ist: siehe Dungeon Lords, und ne Menge anderer Spiele seit letzter Zeit... !!!

Sollte dem nicht so sein, dann warte ich halt ca. 6 - 12 Monate (dann sollten eigentlich alle Patches raus sein) und kaufe mir dieses Spiel als Low-Budget zum Preis ab ca. 10 €.

Ausserdem immer die Pre- und Reviews der Spiele auf den geläufigen Internetseiten und PC-Zeitschriften lesen. Den auch Publisher haben sich dem Marktgesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage zu fügen 

Ich sage nur: "Nicht nur der Preis macht´s, auch die Qualität !!"

Gruss

Dhangoon


----------



## Alex (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Butterbemme am 07.11.2005 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> PS:
> Der Maslow hat mit Luxusartikeln nicht wirklich was zu tun, aber wir wissen was du meinst   http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maslowsche_Bedürfnispyramide



doch hat er - Luxusartikel sind klassische Beispiele für Bedürfnisbefriedigung auf den höheren Ebenen der Pyramide ...


----------



## Butterbemme (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

@DeathScorpionX

1) Du hast natürlich recht, früher war vieles besser. Auch die Spiele. Das hängt aber immer eng mit dem eigenen Erfahrungshorizont zusammen. Früher war für dich eben alles neu und aufregend, deshalb hat es dich so gefesselt. Wer heute 10-12 Jahre alt ist, wird mit derselben Begeisterung das ach so schlechte Quake4 oder HL2 oder wasauchimmer zocken.

2) Seit wann legitimiert die Qualität eines Produktes zum "Diebstahl" desselben?


----------



## feldjue65 (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Mich persönlich tangiert diese Meldung nicht (s.u.), aber bei einem anvisierten Preis von 60 € würden die PC-Spiele definitiv mit den preislich immer schon stark überteuerten Spielen für alle Spielekonsolen gleichziehen. Betrachtet man sich die mittlerweile techn. Brillianz sowie den immensen finanziellen Aufwand auf vielerlei Ebenen in der Entwicklung (Leveldesign, Programmierung, Texter, profess. Sprecher, aufwendige Synchronisationen, Musiker u. Komponisten, Qualitätsprüfung etc.etc.) sowie die daraus resultierende langjährige Entwicklungszeit, die die Produktion eines modernen PC-Spiels heutzutage mit sich bringt, mag ein solcher Preis sogar angemessen sein, zumal ja für die Entwickler nicht vorhersehbar ist, ob ihr Spiel (unabhängig von seiner Qualität ! ) ein Erfolg wird oder eben floppt. - Daher für mich schwer zu beantworten, ob ein Preis von 60 € (viel) zu hoch gegriffen wäre, subjektiv würde ich aber ein solches Preisniveau auch als zu hoch empfinden. Aber was würden solche Preisvorstellungen den Firmen finanziell eigentlich tatsächlich einbringen?!
Gründe, die dagegen sprechen:
Erstens:
Spiele aus Asien.
Wenn ich ein neues Actionspiel UNBEDINGT direkt spielen möchte, gehe ich erst gar nicht in den nächsten Markt hinein, sondern kaufe es aus asiatischer Produktion zum ca. halben Preis. Bisher sind meine Erfahrungen äußerst positiv, zudem halte ich definitiv hochwertige Ware in der unzensierten Originalversion in Händen, meist noch in sehr aufwändiger und schöner Kartonverpackung. Z.B. habe ich mir letzte Woche QUAKE 4 auf DVD (Originalversion + Zusatzmaterial) für sage und schreibe nicht einmal 29 Euro gekauft - inklusive des teuren Luftversands !! 
Zweitens: 
ebay und amazon.
Oft warte ich auch 1 bis 3 Monate nach Neuerscheinen eines PC-Spiels ab und schaue dann bei ebay und amazon nach. Meist erwerbe ich auch hier (meist nur 1 Mal) gebrauchte Spiele in tadellosem Zustand (auch die sogenannten (weil oft gehypten) Topspiele) für die Hälfte des Preises; - wurde das Spiel nicht so gut getestet oder aus irgendwelchen (meist nicht nachvollziehbaren) Gründen schlecht verkauft (wie z.B. SHADE, VAMPIRES 2, THIEF 3, das verbuggte BET ON SOLDIER etc.) bekommt man das fast noch nagelneue Spiel über amazon oder ebay sogar meist schon für zw. ca. 9 (!)und 25 Euro (!). 
Drittens:
Drastische Preissenkungen - entweder von den Firmen selber (nicht nur die beliebte Green-Paper-Serie für ältere Topspiele) oder eben vom Händler - meist schon nach einem Jahr. 
Wartet man 1 Jahr, bekommt man die besten Spiele auch vom Händler nebenan schon fast nachgeworfen (z.B. hat mein Händler, der neue Spiele bisher immer teuer ca. 1 Jahr lang für ca. 40-50 Euro verkauft, seit ein paar Monaten die wegweisenden und genialen Actionspiele des letzten Jahres in der Ab 18-Rubrik (Half-Life2, Chronicles of Riddick etc.) für ca. 15 Euro (!) im Regal stehen). 

Wie man sieht, gibt es mittlerweile genügend Möglichkeiten, sich relativ preiswert neue oder neuere (wenn man ein bißchen wartet) PC-Spiele zu kaufen, ohne die derzeit schon teuren ca. 45 € Durchschnittspreis, die der Hersteller ursprünglich veranschlagt, zu bezahlen - geschweige denn diese in naher Zukunft anvisierten 60 €, - so dass ich mich frage, ob eine solche Preiserhöhung den Firmen wirklich den erhofften finanziellen Gewinn bringen wird. 
(Zum Vergleich für jüngere oder junge Spieler noch die Situation Mitte bis Ende der 90-er Jahre:
Der Durchschnittspreis beim Händler pro neuem Spiel lag damals bei stolzen ca. 60 bis 70 DM, und es dauerte meist 2 lange Jahre(!), bis der Preis endlich 'mal runterging, und als "Angebot" galt damals oft der stolze Preis von 40 DM - für aus heutiger Sicht (sorry!) mehr oder weniger veralteten techn. Schrott). Im Internet kaufte unsereins damals noch nicht (oder hatte noch keinen Zugang bzw. diese Online-Shops waren noch nicht verbreitet genug), also gab es in der Regel keine Alternative zum teueren Händler. - 
Mein persönliches Fazit:
Die Situation war für uns Spieler noch nie besser gewesen als JETZT, und es wird in Zukunft immer besser werden (nämlich: hohe Qualität der Spiele seit ca. Ende 1999, nicht nur in grafischer und techn. Hinsicht ! ) für sehr gute und sehr faire Preise (wenn man eben auf die oben von mir erwähnten Alternativen zurückgreift, was ja im Zeitalter des Internets und der DSL-Flatrate kein allzugroßes Problem mehr darstellen sollte und wahrscheinlich mittlerweile sowieso viele tun).


----------



## Natschlaus (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

*  @ Harlekin: * Du hast mein Post wohl nicht sooo ganz verstanden. Was hat Hardware mit Spielen zu tun? Im Gegensatz zu Spielen, wird Hardware eher billiger und dagegen bietet Hardware im Preis-Leistungs Vergleich ca. 500% Prozent mehr, da man damit mehr anfangen kann, als mit einem viel zu kurzen Spiel das man im Durchschnitt 2 mal durchspielt, wenn überhaupt.
Mfg, waKKa


----------



## Goddess (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich denke schon das auch andere Publisher Mitziehen werden und Ebenfalls die Preise Anheben wenn sich Activisions Preispolitik durchsetzt. Jedoch werden sicher nicht alle die Preise auf das Niveau von Konsolen Spielen Anheben. Für mich bedeutet so ein hoher Preis nur, das ich warte bis ein Spiel günstiger wird. Insofern ist mir eine solche drastische Preis Erhöhung komplett egal. Für mich steht ein Preis von 60€ bei Titeln wie QuakeIV in keinem Verhältniss zur Eigentlichen Spielzeit. _Ich messe den Wert eines Spieles auch an der Zeit die benötigt wird es durchzuspielen._ Daher wäre meiner Meinung nach ein Preis von 60€ für QuakeIV niemals Gerechtfertigt, und ich würde es zu diesem Preis auch nicht kaufen. Ich ordere meist Online bei gameware, dort variiert der Preis für das Spiel zwischen 49€ und 79€ für die Special Edition. Aber selbst da warte ich noch ab bis die Preise fallen bevor ich mir das Spiel zulege. Gesamt gesehen ist mir der Versuch Activision' egal den Preis so hoch Anzusetzen, ich muss die Spiele ja nicht gleich haben und kann auch mal einige Monate warten. Schule machen muss das Beispiel aber nicht Unbedingt.


----------



## Butterbemme (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

@Alex
Ich wollte nur darauf hinaus, das oben auf der Pyramide nicht "Luxus" in dem Sinne steht, auch wenn man den sicher irgendwo dort einordnen kann.

@feldjue65 
Grundsätzlich hast du recht, besonders im Vergleich mit der prä-InternetFürAlle-Zeit vor 10 Jahren sind die Möglichkeiten heutzutage traumhaft. Ein wenig übertreibst du mMn aber:
Nicht jeder will gebrauchte Spiele, und es gibt mehr als genug Spiele die nach 1-3 Monaten weit mehr als 9-25 Eur kosten, das ist nicht die Regel. Preissenkungen für neue Spiele landen nach einem Jahr auch selten gleich bei 15 Eur, das sind Schnäppchen... und oft gibts dann nur abgespeckte Neuauflagen auf die ich persönlich keinen Bock habe. Für die meisten Top-Spiele die sich auch gut verkauft haben, kann man meiner Erfahrung nach vom halben Preis nach 12 Monaten ausgehen. Beispiele: Schlacht um Mittelerde, Sims 2, Rollercoaster Tycoon3, NFSU2... und das sind eher Gebrauchtpreise, neu kosten die auch von eBay-Händlern noch 30+ Eur.
Ansonsten waren Spiele aus damaliger Sicht genauso techn. fortschrittlich wie für uns FarCry und Co und garantiert kein "veralteter Schrott".
Zu den Spielen aus Asien: Deutsche Spiele sind da eher selten soweit ich das mitbekommen hab und bei eBay gibts auch längst nicht alles aus Asien. Auf die in manchen Fällen asiatischen Anleitungen kann ich für meinen Teil auch verzichten und manchmal fehlt der Karton, da gibts nur Jewel-Cases und die Anleitung. Sicher eine irgendwie legale Sache, aber ich kann verstehen wenn viele Computerspieleliebhaber eine "ordentliche" Version vorziehen.


----------



## benjamingagel (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

unverb. Preisempf.: EUR 59,99
Amazon-Preis: EUR 45,95 Kostenlose Lieferung.

alles halb so wild


----------



## Weird_Sheep (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hmm, also mal ne Runde "Marketinggeblubber - Deutsch"

"_Top-Titel von Activision [sollen] im Zuge der Umstellung auf die Konsolen der nächsten Generation für einen höheren Preis verkauft werden_"
Wir müssen Sony und Microsoft leider ganz viel Lizenzgebühren in den Allerwertesten schieben, da die es ja nicht hinbekommen, die Konsole zu einem Preis zu verkaufen, den sie wirklich kostet. (Hier ein fröhliches Hallo an die Druckerhersteller  )

Was hat das mit meinem PC zu tun? Den hab ich bezahlt (ganz!), deswegen ist er auch einiges teuer als eine Konsole, also eigentlich nicht wirklich, aber Subventionierung ist so ne Sache. (Auch hier könnte ich ein fröhliches Hallo aussprechen...)
Warum soll ich also den selben Zuschalg auf den vorherigen PC Spielepreis zahlen, den die Konsolenspieler schon immer im Vergleich zum PC tragen mussten (und der mir dort ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Latte ist  )?

Dass die Produktion so viel teurer geworden ist, da das Spiel immer besser aussehen muss, halte ich für übertrieben, weil ja immer mehr dazu übergegangen wird, plattformübergreifend zu entwickeln. (Merke: Meist, je mehr Plattformen, desto Scheiße) Man spart sich also auch wieder einiges.

Das natürlich nun jedes Stück Code auf 8 Prozessorkerne optimiert werden muss, haben sich die Herrschaften irgendwie selbst zu verdanken und verdienen nun von mir kein Mitleid, höchstens Anerkennung, wenn am PC mehrere Kerne mal richtig genutzt werden.

Vielleicht sollte man auch den Entwicklern nicht so die Shareholder in den Rücken fallen lassen. Ich habe The Fall, Söldner, Bet on Soldier nie gespielt und kann nicht sagen, ob sie nun spielbar sind, aber welchen Verbraucher würde ein 800MB Patch vor dem Release (Bos For Guinness Book!), nicht ein wenig irritieren? Dass das Spiel dann wie Blei im Regal liegt muss wohl nicht erwähnt werden.


Und immer dran denken, dass Einzige das zählt:
Win-Win-Situation am Breakevenpoint! 



Spoiler



BULLSHIT!


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Um ehrlich zu sein, verleitet das doch nur sich in Zukunft spiele zu saugen statt sie wie bisher zu kaufen. 
Meines erachtens nach gingen die Filesharing zahlen doch zurück nicht wahr? Solche Aktionen sorgen doch nur für einen erneuten explosionsartigen Anstieg.

Bei Abzockerei hab ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust mehr den ehrlichen Käufer zu spielen.

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht, ich war sogar bereit 47€ für Quake IV (MediaMarkt Angebot) zu zahlen obwohl mir in der Vergangenheit Neupreise um die 44 € für Spiele schon zu hoch erschienen. Für Q4 hat es sich sogar, naja, gelohnt. Das ist aufgrund des MP Modes eine Langzeitinvestition, aber wenn das Projekt Schule macht und jedes Schrott und Kurzzeitmotivationsspiel auch zwischen 50-60 € kostet kann ich auch auf Konsolen umsteigen und hab weniger PC-Typische Probleme.

60€ für Konsolenspiele, von mir aus (btw. warum eigentlich? *g*). Aber für PCGames bei diesen unfertigen Patchorgien ist das einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, auch wenn zum Teil millionen $ Produktionskosten in so einem Spiel stecken.


----------



## IcedRick (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

also bisher ist davon - in Salzburg - noch nichts zu merken. Weder MediaMarkt noch Saturn haben die Preise korrigiert... wenn sie dies doch noch tun sollten ist es noch unwahrscheinlicher dass ich mir ein Spiel dass in 10h durchgespielt ist um 60€ kaufe. Das würde ja bedeuten 6€ pro stunde, 1€ für 10 Minuten. In Schilling hätte dass bedeutet mehr als 1 Schilling pro Minute! Was sind dass nur für Zeiten. Hätten sie für beispielsweise Quake 4 nur 30€ verlangt hätte ich es mir gekauft und ich kenne noch 3 andere Leute die es sich dann wahrscheinlich auch gekauft hätten und es sich jetzt sicher nicht kaufen. 4 Kunden weniger. Und da gibt es sicher noch weit mehr die so denken, wie man auch den bisherigen Posts entnehmen kann.


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wie schön, dass ich jetzt für die Konsolen mitzahlen darf   . Als ehrlicher Käufer bekommt man was im gegenzug??????? Immer kürzere Spiele und keinen Support! Ich hab die Schnauze langsam voll. Wenn manseine Spiele bezahlt ist man eh nur der Dumme. Vielleicht sollte ich zum Raubkopieren übergehen, mit lästigen Kopierschutzmechnismen muss man sich dann nämlich auch nicht mehr herumschlagen.


----------



## MoeD (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Seemannsgarn am 07.11.2005 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> immer diese 20 Stunden Spielspass=60 Euro Vergleiche...das sind meist die Leutz, die sich 2 Film DVDs für 35 Euro kaufen...Laufzeit je 2 Stunden...in einem Film stecken 3 Monate Arbeit, in einem Spiel Jahre...



Wo hast Du denn solche Informationen her? Die Dreharbeiten dauern im besten Fall vielleicht 3 Monate, aber ein Film besteht nicht nur aus Dreharbeiten sondern aus wesentlich mehr. Z.B. dem herstellen von Kulissen, dem skizzieren der einzelnen Szenen, der Ausarbeitung der Dialoge, das ganze Drehbuch muss vorab vorhanden sein und nicht zu vergessen, die Arbeit die nach all dem entsteht, das schneiden (das dauert eine halbe Ewigkeit), der Nachbearbeitung von Bild und Ton. Die arbeiten an einem Film können defintiv auch Jahre dauern und vor allen Dingen kosten Filme immer noch einiges mehr als Computerspiele.


----------



## Booster23 (8. November 2005)

*Illegale Downloads!!!!!*

Ich doch kein wunder das die zahl der Illegalen Downloads steigt, bei den Preisen kann sich doch kaum noch einer Spiele leisten die Publisher sind selber 
schuld daran und sollten nicht die Kopierer sondern sich selber mal an den ohren zeihen vieleicht merken sie dann das sie mit ihrer preispolitik nicht weiter
kommen auch neue Kopierschutzsysteme werden das nicht ändern können früher oder später werden sie doch eh von irgendwelchen hackern geknackt

ich selber hab mir früher mehr spiele gekauft als jetzt auch wenn ich das spiel haben möchte muss ich warten bis der preis gesunken ist um mir es zu kaufen 
ich find dies eine schlechte werbung für die Spiele Industrie sollten vielleicht irgendwann mal nix mehr kaufen vieleicht merken sie es dann !!!!!!


----------



## Wamboland (8. November 2005)

*AW: Illegale Downloads!!!!!*

Was nen Witz. Ich würde derzeit NIE 60€ für ein Spiel bezahlen.

Habe mir gerade AoE3 gekauft für 39€ ( MM ) und finde das ist noch ein angemessener Preis für ein wirklich gutes Spiel ( auch wenn der Onlinemodus noch verdammt buggy is ^^ ).

Denke wie die meisten das das nach hinten losgehen wird. Ok Q4 ist sicherlich keine "Schüler" Spiel daher zieht das ARgument mit Taschengeld sowiso nicht  Aber auch ein Arbeitsloser oder ein Normalverdiener wird bei gut und gerne 20 € mehr sicherlich 2x überlegen ob er das Spiel haben will. 

Wer sich den Bullshit ausgedacht hat ...


----------



## Ditsch0815 (8. November 2005)

*AW: Illegale Downloads!!!!!*

Also mich würe es zwar nicht stören wenn die Spiele teurer werden, aber dafür verlang ich auch, daß ich nicht auf irgendwelche Patches warten muß die was das Spiel erst ca. 2 Monate nach Veröffentlichung spielbar machen. Hab vielleicht auch gerade die falschen Spiele gekauft   - aber z.B...
 The Fall - echt ein Witz, möcht nicht wissen wieviele MB´s schon die ganzen Patches haben!

Sacred - brauch ma a net diskutieren

FM 2006- nicht schlecht, aber noch schweeeer verbesserungswürdig

Earth 2160- auf die 130 MB nach zwei Tagen hab i mi echt gefreut  

die Liste könnt i echt no lang weiterführen, aber egal
deswegen: Zahlen würd ich´s schon, aber dann will ich auch was gescheites, und vor allem fertiges! 
PS: Schafft es eigentlich heuzutage jemand, im Handel ein Spiel umzutauschen (geöffnet), nur weil es ohne Patch unspielbar ist..? Hatte z.B mit The Fall meine größten Mühen...


----------



## mein_kleiner_Tod (8. November 2005)

*AW: Illegale Downloads!!!!!*



			
				Wamboland am 08.11.2005 01:20 schrieb:
			
		

> [...]
> 
> Wer sich den Bullshit ausgedacht hat ...



Anzugmenschen mit einem Nettoeinkommen >3000€ /Monat


----------



## Asta-1 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hmmm, Falcon 4.0 hat vor 14 Jahren auch über 130 DM gekostet. Wie sehr viele spiele damals. Dann sind die Preise gefallen. Wieso sie jetzt wieder so teuer werden, ist mir etwas schleierhaft. Der Markt ist gewachsen, die Konkurenz auch, also spiel ich halt was anderes. Da verstehe ich die Preispolitik nicht ganz.

Schöne Grüße 
Asta


----------



## harlequin (8. November 2005)

*AW: Illegale Downloads!!!!!*

die preispolitik erleichtert mir die entscheidung, darauf zu warten, bis diverse spiele als low budget angeboten werden, um ein vielfaches


----------



## Henry74 (8. November 2005)

*Budget ist meins*

Selbst 40 oder 50€ sind für mein Verständnis für ein Computerspiel zuviel. Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass sie es generell vom Entwicklungsaufwand nicht wert sind, ich will damit nur sagen, dass ich nicht soviel dafür ausgeben will und es mir lieber mal ausleihe oder warte, bis es billiger wird.

Ich käme mir komisch vor, 50 oder gar 60 Euro dafür auszugeben.


----------



## Tedowen (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Selbst wenn ich der reichste Mensch der Welt wäre, würde ich niemals 60 € für ein Spiel ausgeben. Und 70% der Neuerscheinungen auf dem Markt sind noch nicht mal 40 € wert.

Abschließend kann man dann nur festhalten, dass man bei einem solchen Preis wohl keine Activision Spiele mehr in meiner Spielesammlung finden wird.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Immer billigere Verpackungen, keine Handbücher oder Handbücher die aussehen wie Altpapier, Kopierschutz der Probleme macht bei einigen DVD Laufwerken, immer unfertigere Spiele und kürzere Spielzeiten....und dafür wollen die jetzt bis zu 60 Euro verlangen? 

99% der Spiele sind doch nicht mal die 40-45 Euro Wert. Der Idealpreis für ein PC-Spiel wäre imo 30€ und für ein Addon 15€. 
Es kommt ja manchmal vor das Spiele schon für 30-35€ verkauft werden und da sieht man ja oft, dass der eine oder andere sich das dann kauft, obwohl ihn das Spiel vorher gar nicht so interessiert hat. Aber aufgrund des geringen Preises zugegriffen hat. 
Also würden die die Preise senken, hätten sie viel mehr davon.

Sollten sie die PC Spiele dagegen in Zukunft für 60 Euro verkaufen, wird die Anzahl der Raubkopien gewaltig in die Höhe schiessen, da bin ich mir sicher.
Dann hätte ich allerdings kein Mitleid mehr mit der Branche. Wer seine ehrlichen Käufer nicht schätzt, sie wie Dreck behandelt und abzockt, der braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn diese ihm irgendwann den Rücken kehren.
Aber so wie's aussieht, will sich die Spielebranche ja selbst kaputt machen


----------



## ZAM (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Shadow_Man am 08.11.2005 03:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Also würden die die Preise senken, hätten sie viel mehr davon.


´
Erzähl das mal unserer 
Selbst-in-die-Tasche-stopfenden-und-dabei-aufs-Volk-spuckende 
Regierungsspitze der letzten Jahre und vor allem aktuell.... 
MwSt. Eröhung ? Warum? Um was zu stopfen? Lebensmittel betrifft die Erhöhung eh nicht. Btw. braucht niemand mit einem "wir haben europaweit fast den niedristen MwSt." Müll zu Argumentieren, denn die Lebenserhaltungskosten sind immenz hoch im Vergleich zu den immer mager werdenten Gehältern der breiten Masse.  Da wird man in Tarife gestopft, gestrichen und gekürzt und die Chefetage erzählt ständig was von "es gibt genug Arbeitslose die ihren job gern übernehmen würden".

Was würde es eigentlich finanziell bedeuten wenn man dem scheiss Land den Rücken kehren möchte? *g*


----------



## XMasTree (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				JACKtheRIPP0R am 07.11.2005 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find 50€ nämlich auch schon einen Haufen Geld für ca. 20 Std.  Unterhaltung, verglichen mit anderen Medien.



Hm, vergleichen wir das mal mitm Kinofilm, Dauer 2h, Kosten 7€, wären bei ca. 20h dann 70€

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass die meisten Kiddies es kaum erwarten können, das neueste Spiel in den Fingern zu haben, wenn man die wirklich mal dazu bringen würde, sich das Spiel nicht kaufen zu lassen (mal im Ernst, woher sollten die die 50€ denn nehmen, wenn se noch keinen Job/Ausbildung haben), sondern ein halbes Jahr zu warten, bis die Publisher merken, dass sie seltsamerweise kaum Verkäufe haben, es aber KEIN Raubkopierer-Andrang gab .. DANN würde sich was ändern. So schieben sie die rückläufigen Verkaufszahlen auf das böse internet und die Tauschbörsen.


----------



## Stryke89 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ich kauf mir normalerweise Spiele nicht, wenn sie ganzt neu sind. Selbst 40-50 € find ich schon zuviel für die meisten SPiele. Ich warte meistens einfach bis sie unter 30 € kosten.


----------



## olstyle (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Erst einmal müssen sich die Läden auch an die UVP halten, sowas ist doch auch eine gute möglichkeit ein Vollpreisspiel als billig anzupreisen siehe Amazon : sie sparen 14,04€ aber es sind immernoch 45,95€). Die UVP bedeutet noch nicht direkt, dass man den Preis auch wirklich bezahlen muss! Ob man sich jetzt die Titel zum vollem Preis kauft oder nicht sollte jedem selbst überlassen werden, ich habe z.B. sowieso 0 Activision-Titel in meiner Spielesammlung.
mfg Olstyle
P.S. Ist hier schon jemand darauf eingegangen? Hatte keine Zeit für über 100 Posts.


----------



## jcc7eq (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Zwei Schlagworte, die ich in meiner Zeit als Softwareentwickler und Spiele-Liebhaber hassen gelernt habe:

- Gewinnmaximierung
- Shareholder Value

Zieht man sich einfach mal rein, daß zum Beispiel der Mineral-Öl-Konzern hinter Shell trotz der Hurricans und trotz des steigenden Roh-Öl-Preises seinen Gewinn (nicht Umsatz, Rein-GEWINN!!!) um 68% steigern konnte, auf der anderen Seite trotzdem immer weiter Sozialabbau betreibt, fragt man sich, wo die ganze Kohle hingeht. Als Antwort gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit: in die Taschen der Manager und Aktionäre. 

Und analog sieht's in der Spiele-Industrie, überhaupt in der gesamten Unterhaltungsindustrie aus. Überall geht es nur noch und einzig und alleine darum, dem Aktionär, nicht dem Kunden (der Kunde ist schon lange nichts mehr wert) den Arsch mit Honig einzukleistern. 

Daß man als AG irgendwann nichts mehr hat, womit man dem Aktionär sein Leben verschönen kann, weil einem die Kunden und Angestellten - DIE Lebensgrundlagen eines Unternehmens - weggelaufen, gefeuert oder vergrault wurden, das wird man als Manager erst begreifen, wenn selbst der älteste und etablierteste Konzern das Licht ausmacht (EA, Activision, Siemens, Bosch... angefangen hat's ja schon vor Jahren mit dem Bremer Vulkan). 

Die Wirtschaft geht den Bach runter, weil die lieben Manager und Aktionäre mit einer fanatischen Inbrunst fleißig mit 120PS Kettensägen an genau den Ästen sägen, auf denen sie sitzen... auf denen leider wir alle sitzen.


----------



## docsnyder08 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				olstyle am 08.11.2005 07:34 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Ist hier schon jemand darauf eingegangen? Hatte keine Zeit für über 100 Posts.



dito... 

aber manchmal hab ich das gefühl, die software-industrie möchte raubkopieren immer wieder das argument "zu teuer" vor die nase halten....


----------



## HanFred (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				jcc7eq am 08.11.2005 07:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei Schlagworte, die ich in meiner Zeit als Softwareentwickler und Spiele-Liebhaber hassen gelernt habe:
> 
> - Gewinnmaximierung
> - Shareholder Value


ach das... das regt mich nicht nur im softwarebereich auf sondern ind er ganzen wirtschaftswelt. die ausrichtung einer firma nur auf ihren aktienkurs ist nicht gesund. es schadet oft der firma und ein paar wenige ziehen sich raus, was sie können, egal, ob die firma überlebt oder nicht.   
und diese wenigen, die davon profitieren, sind leute ohne skrupel. moralisch äusserst zweifelhaft.

ich bin sonst eher der ansicht, dass raubkopiererei mit den spielepreisen wenig zu tun hat. die werden nur gerne als ausrede verwendet - von beiden seiten!
aber man wird sehen, ob die neuen preise von der käuferschaft akzptiert werden. es kann gut sein, dass sich Activisions umsatz erstmal verkleinert. und irgendwo ist schon eine grenze, wo man es sich zweimal überlegt, ob man das geld ausgibt oder zur "gratisversion" greifen will. auch wenn man natürlich nicht das recht dazu hat. gerade in der softwarewelt ist verzicht ja nicht sehr verbreitet.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Alex am 07.11.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ich mir jetzt vielleicht nicht viele Freunde mache - mir ist das herzlich egal... Ich kaufe seit über 20 Jahren Spiele und kann mich noch allzu gut an die Zeit um 1990 - 1994 erinnern:
> 
> 120 - 140 DEM für ein PC Spiel waren im normalen Einzelhandel (Kaufhof, Hertie, Mediamarkt etc.) die Regel, nicht die Ausnahme, die ersten CDROM-Games wie 7th Guest oder Quantum Gate haben sage und schreibe 200,- DEM gekostet. Dann wurde es mal kurzweilig ein wenig billiger aber um 2000 waren dann die Spiele wieder richtig teuer, v.a. Importe, für die man nicht selten 140 oder 150 DEM hinblättern durfte.
> 
> ...


Naja, wenn ich mir mal anschau:
Spiel im Laden: 60€
Spiel in der Videothek ausleihen für 1-2 Tage: 1,50-3€
DVD-Rohling: ca 80 Cent
Jetzt rechne mal, was günstiger ist 
Ich kann die Raubkopierer irgendwo verstehen und der materielle Vergleich hinkt, weil das Hemd dann ja weg is, eine CD ist nach dem Kopieren noch vorhanden.


----------



## DocX (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Alex am 07.11.2005 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn ich mir mal anschau:
> Spiel im Laden: 60€
> Spiel in der Videothek ausleihen für 1-2 Tage: 1,50-3€
> DVD-Rohling: ca 80 Cent
> ...



Nun ja wenn ich mir überleg,  wenn du dir Half-Life 2 oder Quake 4 ausleihst, dann kannst dir den Rohling auch sparen, da man die Spiele locker in          2-3 Tagen durchzocken kann.

Also ich finde 60 € auch absolut übertrieben. Es ist ja jetzt nicht so, dass es uns allen finanziell super geht, im Gegenteil, jeder dreht jeden Cent zweimal um bevor er ihn ausgibt. Und was bekomme ich dann? Billige Verpackungen, Handbücher die nur noch auf CD/DVD sind und einen Kopierschutz der verlangt, dass ich mein Brennprogramm deinstalliere, obwohl ich vielleicht damit vielleicht nur meine Fotos auf CD brennen will.

Ich selber kaufe mir nur noch Budget Spiele. Bin nicht so verrückt nach einer überragenden Grafik, darum reichen mir auch Budget Spiele. Und bis ich die dann durch habe, sind die aktuellen Spiele auch schon gesenkt.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Würden Spiele 60€ kosten, wäre dies ein Grund für mich erstmals auf eine Budget Version zu warten.
Bis 45€ lasse ich mir gefallen. Alles was darüber hinausgeht, lass ich liegen.

Übrigends sind sollten sich diese "Kinovergleicher" mal gehörig an den Kopf fassen.
Der Spass mag im Vergleich noch so preiswert sein (im Vergleich zu einem Porsche ist es noch billiger   ), im Endeffekt muss ich aber sofort 60€ auf den Ladentisch legen und da liegt das Problem. Oder kann man Spiele schon abstottern?


----------



## MiuraSV (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Daß man ausgerechnet mit dem deutschen Quake 4 bei 60 € anfangen will, finde ich schon gut - bis dahin hat sich eh schon jeder die UK- oder US-Version geholt. 
Übrigens: wenn euch die Spiele zu teuer werden - es gibt auch noch andere (und schönere) Hobbys - ich hab mir grad ne Leica gekauft, einmal 1500 € ausgegeben und hab jetzt die nächsten 8-10 Jahre meinen Spaß damit. Da können die Games nicht mithalten


----------



## Paindemonium (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich würde hier gar nicht so sehr reagieren, die empfohlenen Verkaufspreise liegen auch heute schon häufig bei 55 Euro und dennoch bieten die großen Versender diese deutliche günstiger an.
Dass man gerade seitens eines Herstellers von Shootern, die immer weniger Gegenwert bringen (sorry, aber eine Spielzeit von 10 Stunden ist einfach ein Witz, da muss man auch mal überlegen, ob man das richtige Konzept verfolgt, denn wenn man Jahre entwickelt und dann so wenig Spielzeit herauskommt....) einen Preisanzug vermeldet - geschickt, sehr geschickt.

Die Umsatzzahlen werden schon zeigen, was man von einer solchen Preiserhöhung haben wird.


----------



## Rune18 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



Damit fordern die Hersteller Raubkopierer gerade zu heraus...


----------



## German_Ripper (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Rune18 am 08.11.2005 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke in diesem Punkt kann man Dir nur zustimmen. Nach Markanalyse macht es keinen Sinn die Preise in die falsche Richtung zu treiben. Der Markt lebt vom Absatz der Produkte. Doch bei geringer Kaufkraft durch zu hohe Preise fehlt der Absatz dem Markt. Da würde eher jeder mit einer kostengünstigen Flatrate den kriminellen Weg einschlagen und so eine Menge an Geld sparen wobei sich dieser aber auch auf Messers Schneide bewegen würde.

Fazit: Hohe Preise schaffen ein Ungleichgewicht auf dem Markt und fordern Konkurrenten auf das selbe Niveau herab wobei die ein oder andere Spieleschmiede mit garantierter Sicherheit auf der Strecke bleiben wird.


----------



## danielausnuernberg (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Ich finde das einen riesen Skandal! Da heißt es, die illegalen downloads würden eventuell zurück gehen wenn die Preise für Spiele angemessener wären. Z.B. Knights of the Temple 2 für 20€. Wenn ein Spiel neu ist und nur 20€ kostet lohnt sich doch sicherlich der Download kaum oder? Und wenn ein Spiel nun 60€ kostet.... naja was soll ich sagen die illegalen Downloader haben nun einen Grund mehr. Und der rest muss sehen wie er mit den Preisen klar kommen soll. Schließlich kosten dann 2 Spiele soviel wie im Moment 3! Schon bei der Umstellung zum Euro haben sich die Spiele für umgerechnet 100 Mark deutlich gesteigert. Aber naja man muss einfach hoffen, dass die Entwickler einsehen was für ein Misst das ist und vielleicht ein paar Entwicker auf die Idee kommen Spiele günstiger zu verkaufen und damit auch ihre Verkaufszahlen in die Höhe schnallen lassen. Ich bin jedenfalls entsetzt!!!!!


----------



## amorphis (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Was das Verhältnis von Spieldauer zum Preis angeht ist Quake 4 ein absoluter Reinfall! Mein Bruder hat es innerhalb eines halben Vormittags geschafft das Game komplett durchzuspielen. Ohne Cheats möchte ich bemerken! Sprich das Spiel gehört umgetauft in Quake 4h... h für Stunden!! 

Wenn ich für einen geringeren oder gleichen Preis bald X3 auf dem Tisch liegen habe dann stimmt definitiv was mit der Preispolitik nicht! Außerdem sollte die Spieldauer meiner Meinung nach einen größeren Einfluss auf die Bewertung haben!


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wenn es teurer wird kaufe ich jährlich nur noch 3 statt 4 oder 5 Spiele.


----------



## maho1973 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

 60 € für Quake 4 dt. ??? - Habt' ihr sie noch alle ???!!!!
Das wäre genau so als würde man ein Auto mit drei Rädern kaufen !
Denn wie jeder weis, ist die dt. Fassung stark geschnitten und man würde genau genommen nicht das komplette Spiel bekommen. Darüberhinaus dürfte sich bei solch einer Preislage nicht ein einziger Bug im Programm befinden!
Einmal davon abgesehen so etwas in einer so miesen wirtschaftlichen Situation vorzubringen, grenzt schon an Größenwahn   
Womit bitte schön soll denn so ein hoher Preis gerechtfertigt sein ?
Für ein geschnittenes und doch (meist) mit Fehlern behaftetes Programm ?
Auch die die jetzt schon mit unter geforderten 50 € für ein Spiel sind schon ziemlich unverschämt - zumindest für Programme > 85 % Wertung.
Ein Preis von gar 60 € müßte mindestens eine Wertung von 95% und höher erreicht werden, um überhaupt den Hauch einer Rechtfertigung eines solchen Preises zu haben, damit man wenigstens behauptet werden kann, für Innovation und Qualität sowie Spieldauer zu zahlen.
Vorschlag zur Güte: Preisgestaltung in Abhängigkeit der Wertungen sowie vorherige kostenlose Veröffentlichung von verkaufsnahen Demoversionen.
Somit wäre gewährleistet, daß man für mittelmäßige oder gurkige Spiele keine 50 oder 60 € zahlt.


----------



## R4iden (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also falls wirklich die PC Preise auf 60€ steigen sollten, wird der Grössteil der User raupkopieren....glaube nicht daß Sie sich sowas leisten wollen


----------



## peacemaker-cod (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hallo Leuts....

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, muss aber was loswerden....

Ich gehöre auch zu den Gamern die sich Spiele im Original kaufen!
Dabei gehe ich auch gern auf Schnäppchenjagd! Hier ein Spiel nur 15,-€ vorher 39,95€, dort ein Spiel nur noch 29,-€ vorher 49,-€!
 Aktuell habe ich CIV 4 für 34,95 bei Saturn im Angebot bekommen (Mediamarkt 44,95€ ... 10 euro gespart... man beachte: beide Firmen eine Gesellschaft!!!)
Selbst in unterschiedlichen Märkten also unterschiedliche Preise!
Egal... für 49,-€ habe ich noch die Special Edition von Quake4 (beinhaltet noch Teil 2) im Video&Games Shop erstanden! Wow... macht knappe 84,-€!
Quake4 liegt in der Ecke, weil es spielt sich irgendwie wie Doom3 (damals für stolze 60,-€ Original US Import mit Pappkarton... mir war schlecht und Frauchen war sauer)! Civ 4 ist toll und ich freu mich das ich was gespart habe!
In ca. 6Monaten (plus, minus 3Monate) ärgere ich mich wieder warum ich nicht gewartet habe, weil beide Games für den halben Preis in der Angebotsecke stehen!
Ok.... ja ich bin vielleicht auch ein kleiner Sammler und ein bisschen dümmlich!!!
Aber Call of Duty 2.... ich will es unbedingt haben.... nein mehr als 29,-€ werd ich dafür nicht ausgeben...also noch ne weile warten!

Wenn ich so in meinen Schrank schaue ... die vielen schönen Games und nicht mal alle komplett durchgespielt!!

Jetzt kommt dem Dümmlichen aber eine Idee....
Mensch... Leute,  vielleicht ist des ja volle Absicht die Preise zu erhöhen!!!
JA... die Manager haben sich dabei was gedacht... es fällt mir wie Schuppen von den Augen!
Ist doch klar:

1. Preise erhöhen!
2. Verkaufzahlen senken!
3. Umsätze aus verkäufen senken!
4. Weniger Produktionskosten (Stückzahlen werden runterkalkuliert)
5. Schadenersatzklagen gegen Raubkopierer erhöhen
6. Nettoreingewinn durch Schadenerzatzeinnahmen steigern!!!!
7. Reinvestment in neue Produkte (Games)
8. Kloschüssel aus reinem Platin und diamantbesetzt kaufen

Leute.... das ist Marktwirschaft!!!
Dafür bekommen Manager ihr Gehalt und ich meine Spezial Edition zum Sonderpreis für 29,-€!!!

Also erst nachdenken, dann meckern und später kaufen! Dann klappts auch wieder mit Frauchen!

MFG

PS: Vielleicht hätte ich auch Manager werden sollen.. bleibe aber lieber Arbeiter und schreibe dümmliche Texte!


----------



## crazytester (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Das einzige was sie damit bewirken ist das der Markt für Raubkopien weiter boomt und das sich die User 3x überlegen ob sie ein Spiel wirklich haben möchten.
Wenn man bedenkt das spielbare Demos eine Seltenheit geworden sind und man somit die Katze im Sack kauft, sind 60€ wirklich unverschämt.

Jetzt gehen wir mal davon aus es ist noch so ein Spiel wie "Earth 2160"  das man freischalten muss und das somit später nicht als gebrauchtes weiterkauft werden kann? Dann ärgert man sich zusätzlich, oder?

Als Gegenbeispiel fällt mir "Star Wolves" ein. Die Entwickler und der Publisher haben ein Spiel auf den Markt gebracht das recht innovativ  ist, eine gute Grafik und tolles Gameplay bietet, eine große Wiederspielbarkeit hat, kaum Bugs hat (der einzige mir bekannte "BUG" ist ein Übersetzungsfehler) und das Ganze noch zu einem "Dumping Preis" (für heute Verhältnisse zumindest).

Aber sollen sie ruhig horende Preise für Computerspiele verlangen. Gehen wieder ein paar Publisher und Entwickler pleite.


----------



## Trinomicom (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Tag zusammen. Also ich find 50€ sind schon ziemlich happig für ein Game. Wenn man mal an CoD2 denkt, das spielt man in weniger als 7 Std. durch. Von wegen längere Spielzeit als der Vorgänger. Dann noch mehr als 50€ für so ein Game ausgeben...  
Und Activision sollte auch nicht so ne dicke Lippe riskieren. die soll´n erstmal innovatievere Games produzieren. (hab ich innovatievere jetzt richtig geschrieben???   )
Die können sich schonmal darauf gefasst machen dass demnächst verstärkt Games über´s Netz gezogen werden wenn die die Preise anheben. Viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## dirkoz (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hi!
Ich dampfe mal einige Vormeinungen zu (m)einer zusammen:
Geduld ist in diesem Fall wirklich die Tugend. Wenn ich mir heute ein flammneues Game kaufe, passiert doch folgendes:
- Ich gebe viel Geld aus
- Das Spiel ist mit 85%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit  buggy, evtl. sogar so schlimm, dass es unspielbar wird
- Es ist quasi egal, was ich für eine Hardware habe, die neuesten 3D-Spiele kann ich nicht mit allen Details flüssig spielen
Kaufe ich mir ein Spiel, das bereits 6-12 Monate raus ist:
- Komme ich mit 30 € oder weniger davon
- Habe viele Meinungen dazu gelesen
- Kann alle wichtigen Patches laden (optimalerweise liegen sie bei)
- Kann (meistens) AA und AF einschalten, ohne dass es wehtut (neulich Serous Sam 2nd Encounter, volle Auflösung, alle Details, 8xAA 8xAF, flüssig, lustig 
- Habe tausend Tipps und Lösungen im Netz parat
Einzige Ausahme bilden hier die Online-Rollenspiele, da es dort (meiner Meinung nach) nach dem Start am meisten Spaß macht.

Zum Thema Raubkopien habe ich vor vielen Jahren (Amiga) die Erfahrung gemacht, dass es zwar toll ist, wenn man zig Spiele zocken kann, aber das empfundene Vergnügen stark abnimmt. Es war ein Art dumpfer Zwang, die Spiele "abzuarbeiten". 
Heute freue ich mich über jede Originalverpackung und genieße die Spiele viel mehr. (Das ist das gleich wie bei die den Leuten, die massig Filme saugen, die schauen sie an und können meist nichts intelligentes darüber berichten, meist haben sie sie eh nur "nebenbei" gesehen).

Die 60€ scheinen mir der erste Schritt zu sein, PC-Preise an die Konsolenpreise anzugleichen, ist für mich aber indiskutabel (Ausnahme: Gothic 3 
Selbst auf den Monats-CDs der Zeitschriften bekommt man oft (nicht immer!!!) gute Games, die trotz ihrer alten Grafik Spaß machen...


----------



## Sokraates (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Tatsache ist, dass im deutschen Sprachraum der Preis neuer Spiele recht bald nach der Veröffentlichung gesenkt wird und sie innerhalb eines Jahres auf dem Wühltisch, in einer Spielesammlung oder unter einem Budget-Label zu haben sind.

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 

Meiner Ansicht nach werden weniger Spieler eine Neuerscheinung sofort kaufen und lieber etwas später und verbilligt zugreifen. Alternativ gibt es noch gebrauchte Exemplare über ebay, aber die steigern bekanntlich nicht die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## C2005 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Kann man im großen und ganzen nur zustimmen.  DONE


----------



## Achzo (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich kauf eh nur Budget, mir ists egal was die Spiele neu kosten. Ich hab dafür größtenteils bugfreie Spiele zu einem Bruchteil des alten Preises....


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Und man kann in den USA einkaufen via Netz. Neue Games gibt's da ab 40$, das sind etwa 30 europäische Flocken.


----------



## MP4 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also die Games sind meistens so kurz, und dann so teuer; einfach unverschämt....
Die müssen sich nicht wunder,wenn so viele Leute illegal Sachen downloaden....


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Für 39 Euro hatte ich bisher Spiele am Erscheinungstag gekauft. Doch für 60 Euro werde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen. Ich werde entweder aus dem Ausland preiswerter importieren oder Warten bis es in meiner Preislage ist.

Wir Gamer müssten uns mal alle zusammenschliessen und konsequent keine Spiele für mehr als 50 Euro kaufen. Dann bleiben die darauf sitzen und die Preise werden normal bleiben.


----------



## magelheis (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ist mir voellig egal.

Ich kaufe schon seit laengerer Zeit praktisch keine Spiele mehr zum Vollpreis. Mit einem abonnierten MMORPG und Budgetspielen bin ich voellig ausgelastet. 

Damit spare ich nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Nerven    Die Haelfte aller neu erscheinenden Spiele ist bei release eh nahezu unspielbar, fuer die andere Haelfte muss ich erstmal auf einen no-cd crack warten, weil der Kopierschutz die Original-DVD nicht erkennt, oder sonstige Maetzchen macht.

Uebrigens: Es gab tatsaechlich auch vor zehn Jahren Spiele fuer 120 DM und mehr. Die ueberwiegende Mehrheit  blieb aber unter 100 DM.  Ein noch schlechteres Argument ist der fortwaehrende Vergleich mit Kinofilmen auf DVDs. Nur weil das eine Produkt zu teuer ist, rechtfertigt dass noch lange nicht ueberhoehte Preise fuer ein anderes.


----------



## Corbulo (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Freut mich zu sehen, daß sich die Preisentwicklung umgekehrt proportional zum Verpackungsinhalt verhält. Wenn es später nur noch das läppische Jewel-case gibt ohne das , noch meist vorhandene 16 seitige "Handbuch", dann darf man bestimmt 70€ hinblättern.

Zudem sollte man schon mal erwähnen, daß die Konsolenproduzenten die hohen Konsolenspielepreise benutzen, um ihre, unter den Herstellungskosten verscheuerten, Geräte zu refinanzieren. Wenn mir Aktivision meinen PC bezuschussen würde, dann könnten wir noch mal über die 60€ reden.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hab ich eh schon für Quake 4 gezahlt. Aber Original und nicht diese miese dt. Schnippselei  Doofköppe


----------



## Butterbemme (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				rabitt am 08.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 39 Euro hatte ich bisher Spiele am Erscheinungstag gekauft. Doch für 60 Euro werde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen. Ich werde entweder aus dem Ausland preiswerter importieren oder Warten bis es in meiner Preislage ist.
> 
> Wir Gamer müssten uns mal alle zusammenschliessen und konsequent keine Spiele für mehr als 50 Euro kaufen. Dann bleiben die darauf sitzen und die Preise werden normal bleiben.


Nee, die Preise werden nochmal erhöht weil ja die Raubkopierer Schuld sind   .


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wie sagt Media Markt so schön:

Lass dich nicht verarschen, vor allem nicht beim Preis.


----------



## crackajack (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				rabitt am 08.11.2005 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Für 39 Euro hatte ich bisher Spiele am Erscheinungstag gekauft. Doch für 60 Euro werde ich auf keinen Fall kaufen. Ich werde entweder aus dem Ausland preiswerter importieren oder Warten bis es in meiner Preislage ist.
> 
> Wir Gamer müssten uns mal alle zusammenschliessen und konsequent keine Spiele für mehr als 50 Euro kaufen. Dann bleiben die darauf sitzen und die Preise werden normal bleiben.


Und im Ausland sind sie billiger oder meinst du die "gut" gemachten Kopien aus China oder Taiwan?  

Hab selber bis jetzt höchstens 15€ für ein Spiel bezahlt.
Kommt auch billiger bei der Hardware, da man nie die topaktuelle Generation braucht.

Selber schuld wenn man "zu viel" bezahlt.


----------



## UlkiWahn (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


Das ist doch wohl eine Frechheit, dass der PC-Spieler für die Umstellung auf neue Konsolen bezahlen soll, was soll das ? Sollen das doch bitte die dummen Konsolenspieler bezahlen, die zu blöd sind um mit einem PC umzugehen. Außerdem sparen die ja auch Kosten, da eine Konsole doch ein klein wenig weniger kostet als ein PC. Ich bin echt empört, dass der PC-Spieler zur Kasse gebeten wird, wenn es darum geht, dass Spiele für neue Konsolen in der Entwicklung mehr Geld kosten. Wo gibts denn sowas ? Und das dann auch noch bei einem EGO-Shooter, wo man im Vergleich zu Strategie- oder Rollenspielen ohnehin eine viel zu kurze Spielzeit hat. Naja, ich kauf mir jedenfalls keinen Shooter für 60€. Für WOW zahle ich 11€ im Monat und spiele weit mehr als ich überhaupt an einem Shooter spielen würde, die nach dem ersten Durchspielen meist langweilig geworden sind.
FRECHHEIT kann ich nur sagen.


----------



## DanPrez (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				UlkiWahn am 08.11.2005 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die einzige FRECHHEIT hier bist DU.
Konsolenspieler als Dumm abzutun entlarvt nur deine Unwissenheit.
60 Euro für ein Spiel sind ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.
Und wer sich damit nicht abfinden will, kann sich ja ein anderes Hobby suchen. Intolerante Spieler wie Du braucht hier eh kein Mensch.


----------



## doenjes (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich warte eh meistens ab, bis es die Spiele als Budgetversion gibt. Es muss schon ein ganz besonderes Spiel sein, bis ich dafür einen Vollpreis zahle. Ich glaube das letzte Spiel war Civ3 und das spiele ich noch heute, also würd ich sagen, dass sich da der Kaufpreis voll gelohnt hat. Und für Shooter geb ich sowieso kein Geld aus.
Trotzdem sind 60€ für ein Spiel (selbst wenn ich es ein halbes Jahr oder länger spiele) eine ordentliche Stange Geld, die ich wirklich nur zahlen würde, wenn der Packungsinhalt weit über eine DVD und ein mickriges Handbuch hinausgeht.
Ich bleib wohl eher bei den Budgetspielen...


----------



## ferrari2k (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DanPrez am 08.11.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> UlkiWahn am 08.11.2005 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das hört sich für Leute die wenig Geld haben ziemlich arrogant an, 60€ sind eine Menge Geld und für die meisten Spiele ist es zuviel verlangt.
Und andere Hobbys können auch teuer sein, und wenn alle Hobbys teuer sind, darf man bald keine Hobbys mehr haben


----------



## qwertzui (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DanPrez am 08.11.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> UlkiWahn am 08.11.2005 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



60 € für ein Spiel sind zu viel verlangt!!!! Das wird der Raubkopiererszene wieder aufschwung geben....


----------



## Assemblerguru (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DanPrez am 08.11.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Die einzige FRECHHEIT hier bist DU.
> Konsolenspieler als Dumm abzutun entlarvt nur deine Unwissenheit.
> 60 Euro für ein Spiel sind ja wohl nicht zuviel verlangt.
> Und wer sich damit nicht abfinden will, kann sich ja ein anderes Hobby suchen. Intolerante Spieler wie Du braucht hier eh kein Mensch.



Seit Ihr hier im dümmsten Talk-TV oder was ? Jeder hat doch  seine Meinung dazu. Dies Forum ist ja genau dazu da, darüber zu diskutieren ! (Oder wie dumm bis Du ?) Und von Intoleranz zu sprechen, nachdem Du sowas schreibst zeugt ebenfalls lediglich von Deiner Eigenen.... 

Wer 60€ für ein Game, sei es Shooter oder Strategie, zahlen will, soll es doch tun. Wenn langsam jedes Game anstatt 50 eben 60€ kostet, geht die Rechnung entweder auf oder nicht. Wenn nicht, wird es für den Publisher sehr schwer werden.... Wenn doch, werden bald alle Games so viel kosten - dann ziehen nämlich auch die anderen nach... 
Die Zeiten, wo ich mir mal eben für 49,95 ein Game "geholt" habe, sind auch vorbei. Ich kann genausogut andere, 6 Monate alte Games, zocken und mir dann das Game bei E-Bay für 25-35 Euronen holen oder eben dann holen, wenn es zu einem reduzierten Preis verfügbar ist.
Vielleicht sollte sich Activision mal gedanken darüber machen, warum die Produktionskosten so teuer sind, dass man den Preis anheben muss. 

Und ehrlich gesagt: Besser werden die Games auch nicht.... Warscheinlich werden die 10€ sowieso für neue Kopierschutzmechanismen ausgegeben werden müssen.... muhaha !


----------



## Weihnachtswichtel (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wenn erst einmal eine Firma normale Spiele für 60€ verkauft und sieht das es funktioniert (die Zocker werden dadurch nicht aufs Spielen verzichten) werden andere Firmen nachziehen bis dann alle Neuerscheinungen 60€ kosten. Wer dann einen Fehlkauf macht wird sich zimlich in den Arsch beissen.


----------



## mmcc0810 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ist die bereits in diesem Forum besprochene Werbung in Spielen 
damit gestorben, denn "gerecht" wäre dies natürlich nicht wenn die Spiele mit Werbung "überschüttet" sind und noch dazu teurer werden.

Ich persönlich kaufe mir schon lange keine Vollpreisversionen mehr, da ich der MEinung bin dass es nicht gerechtfertig ist ein Spiel zu kaufen dass noch nicht einmal halbwegs läuft und man noch ein paar Tage oder Wochen auf einen Patch warten muss (für mich die ABSOLUTE Frechheit) oder die begrenzte Spielzeit.
Sicher nicht bei allen Spielen so aber bei sehr Vielen.

Fazit: Alles wird teuerer aber mit mir nicht!


----------



## Boneshakerbaby (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wozu die ganze Aufregung? Ich kenne keinen Bereich, wo die Preise so schnell purzeln wie bei Videospielen. Wer nicht immer alles gleich im ersten Monat haben muss, kommt locker mit einem Viertel des Preises hin und die Palette an Spielen, die zurzeit auf dem Markt angeboten wird, reicht wohl auch aus, um in kein Loch zu fallen, weil kein Budget-Spiel mehr übrig ist.

Und ich kenne keinen Laden, der diese UVP von 60 Euro umgesetzt hat, das gibts doch überall billiger, da kann von mir aus 1000 Euro UVP draufpeppen.


----------



## MHochegger (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Meinetwegen können die deutschen Preise hinwachsen wo sie wollen - ich bestell mir meine Spiele in England (Civ4 = 17,99 Pfund = ca. 27 € !!!). Ausserdem will ich sowieso keine "eingedeutschten" Versionen - die sind ALLE zum Vergessen !

Und bei Konsolenspielen ist's genauso !

Michael


----------



## blub23 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

seit wann wir ein massenprodukt teurer?
die idee ist absoluter schwachsinn und wird genau das gegenteil erreichen.


----------



## LightOne (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				DanPrez am 08.11.2005 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> UlkiWahn am 08.11.2005 12:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOOL
Wenn du so dumm bist 60 € fürn Game auszugeben dann selbst schuld  

Fakt ist das 60 € ungerechtfertigt sind. 
Die sparen alleine schon an den Verpackungen. Mittlerweile gibts DVD Cases mit dem Spiel wo es vorher große Packungen gab mit allerlei Inhalt. 

Also weniger Kosten bei verpackung aber trotzdem noch mit dem Preis rauf. 

Allerdings jetzt der Gang zum Raubkopieren ist auch der falsche Weg. 
Einfach keine Spiele mehr kaufen die mehr als 50 kosten und gut ist. 
ich persönlich kaufe eh nur Games die UNTER 40 liegen. Vor ner Woche z.B. UFO Aftershock für 35ebbes € bei Amazon. Ja das ist mal ein verkaufspreis. Da schlägt jeder zu ohne groß nachzudenken.

Und ich wette der Spieleentwickler verdient genauso´viel, wenn nicht sogar mehr mit 35 € als mit 60 € weil es einfach faktisch mehr Leute kaufen zu dem Preis. 

Activision hat meines Erachtens keine fähigen Marketing Experten in ihrer chef Etage. Selbst schuld


----------



## Secret-Wars (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Boneshakerbaby am 08.11.2005 13:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wozu die ganze Aufregung? Ich kenne keinen Bereich, wo die Preise so schnell purzeln wie bei Videospielen. Wer nicht immer alles gleich im ersten Monat haben muss, kommt locker mit einem Viertel des Preises hin und die Palette an Spielen, die zurzeit auf dem Markt angeboten wird, reicht wohl auch aus, um in kein Loch zu fallen, weil kein Budget-Spiel mehr übrig ist.


Ich wollt mir BF2 kaufen. Hab gedacht: Na das is ja jetzt fast ein halbes Jahr alt und dann wirds wohle nicht mehr als 40€ kosten aber falsch gedacht. Die Deppen im Meda Markt wollen 47,99€. Das war ja in Juni noch billiger. Also bei mir sind 40€ Schmerzgrenze. Ich bin Schüler, fahre Roller und muss meine Handyrechnung bezahlen (wie denk ich mal viele unter uns). Wie viel Kohle wollen diese Managerdeppen denn noch haben???? Also ich find so langsam langts. Neue Mwst (20 in Zukunft und dann bestimmt nochmal ein Preisaufschlag von 5€ (die wollen ja alle noch mehr Kohle machen mit uns) ich sehs kommen.


----------



## Mumtaz (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Zwar geb ich nur selten meine Meinung frei, aber in diesem Fall will ich einfach auch mal mit mischen, ich finde es schon eine zimliche Frechheit, das der Preis raufgeht, vorallem weil die Spiele immer weniger auf Bugs kontrolliert werden, und auch viel weniger Optimiert werden, wodurch viele einen Fehlkauf so schon machen, sicher, es kommen 500 Patches & Fixes hinterher, aber es gibt ja auch noch leute, die was keine Flat haben, oder gar noch 56K, was ist mit denen? Sollen die sich dann die ganze zeit PC Zeitungen kaufen, um das Spiel zu etwas spielbarem zu machen?
Ich persönlich liebe meinen PC, und ich liebe meine spiele, die ich gekauft hab, wenn ein Spiel wirklich Qualitativ hochwertig ist, und nicht nur einen Guten eindruck auf die augen macht, bin ich bereit, dafür 45Euro, bzw. manchmal auch 49 Euro zu zahlen, aber ich werde nicht mehr für dieses Hobby ausgeben, find es so ja auch schon recht teuer, aber eben gerade noch akzeptabel, aber 60Euro da reichts dann einfach, geh ich statt die Zeit am PC verbringen lieber überstunden machen, und bisschen geld verdienen, und am wochenende oder so mal Snowboarden gehn als wie bekloppt an nem 60Euro teurem spiel zu sitzen, was mir womöglich nicht wirklich gefällt, womöglich nicht an meinem PC läuft, oder womöglich einfach vom spiel selbst unspielbar ist.
Ich für meine Person werde mir Spiele über 50Euro wohl nicht mehr kaufen... bleib ich lieber an den vielen demos, die herauskommen.


----------



## Secret-Wars (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wenn man zB ein Spiel käuft und es aus was weiß ich die Hardware ist zu schlecht oder einfach nicht kompatibel nicht läuft. Nimmt Media Markt das Spiel eigentlich dann wieder zurück, sodass man ne Gutschrift oder den Betrag zurückbekommt???


----------



## Mumtaz (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Secret-Wars am 08.11.2005 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man zB ein Spiel käuft und es aus was weiß ich Hardware gründen nicht läuft. Nimmt das Media Markt eigentlich dann wieder zurück???


Hmm, ich glaub eigentlich schon, aber es wird halt der Kaufcoupon dabei sein müssen, andererseits könnte man so ja denn CD Key ganz leicht weg knabbern. bö wohne in Südtirol, da gibts keinen Media Markt oder Saturn, und das Erste Mc Donalds wurde erst vor ner Woche wieder geöffnet (Wurde für 5 Jahre in Südtirol mal verbannt, weil die kleinen geschäffte darunter litten, ergebnis: Ein Hot dog, was nur eine Billige Wurst mit nem Brot war, kostete danach 4,5Euro. Toll, und eine Pizza kostet ja auch schon 4,5 Euro in Italien, wer bitte geht dann noch zu ner Würstelbude? Naja, wie die meinen...)


----------



## dankeandi (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ich hab mir ja schon um 50 Euro keine Spiele mehr zum Vollpreis gekauft...
Und nun soll ich mir um 60 Euro Spiele kaufen?
HALLO!!!

Hab mir letztes Jahr genau ein Spiel zum Vollpreis gekauft (Guild Wars um 40 Euro). Das nenne ich einen fairen Preis in Kombination mit einem (fast) unendlichen Spiel. Nächtes Jahr werde ich mir dann genau 0 Spiele zum Vollpreis kaufen, und warte auf den Ausverkauf, der 4-5 Wochen nach dem Erscheinungsdatum beginnt und der Preis auf 1/3 sinkt. Oder ich machs wie bisher und kaufe mir Spiele ausschließlich über eBay,...


----------



## Shizzo (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

die spinnen, die publisher!
bevor wir den euro als währung bekamen hat bei uns im ösi-land ein pc-spiel ats 500,-- (ca. euro 35,--) gekostet, wenn es neu am markt war! nach der währungsumstellung stieg der preis für ein pc-spiel auf satte euro 50,-- an. das ist eine prozentuelle steigerung um etwas mehr als 37 %!!!!!!

und jetzt möchten sie die spiele noch teurer machen? mich wunderts nicht, dass es so viele raubkopien gibt (wobei ja nicht mal die wirklich ernsthaften schaden anrichten, wenn man sich mal die quartalsberichte mancher publisher ansieht)


----------



## Holy_Dragon666 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Über das Thema habe ich mich schon mehrmals ausgelassen. Daher sage ich nur, wenn diese Spiele 60€ kosten sollen, dann bitte mit einer schönen Schachtel, Beilage wie Poster Figuren etc. Dann könnte ich es noch verstehen, obwohl früher die Spiele schon für 80 DM viele Beilagen hatten, sowie eine schöne Schachtel.

Aber ich bin nicht gewillt ein Spiel zu kaufen, dass 60€  kostet und dementsprechend nur aus einer billigen DVD Hülle ohne Print Anleitung besteht. Davon abgesehen sind die Hüllen mit dem Cover mehr als peinlich. Als wenn ein Azubi die in Paint zusammen gebastelt hat. 

Daher ist es auch kein wunder, wenn einige Menschen sich das Spiel aus dem Netz ziehen und ein Cover drucken. Sieht aus wie das Original.

Gruß Holy_Dragon666


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Wir Gamer schlagen zurück !!!

Wir kaufen kein Spiel, das über 49 Euro kostet. Dann bleiben die auf ihren zu teuer gepreisten Games hocken. sobald sie dann wieder akzeptable Preise haben kaufen wir wieder. 


Lasst uns das alle so handhaben und die Abzocker haben keine Chance wenn wir zusammen halten.


----------



## ferrari2k (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				rabitt am 08.11.2005 14:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir Gamer schlagen zurück !!!
> 
> Wir kaufen kein Spiel, das über 49 Euro kostet. Dann bleiben die auf ihren zu teuer gepreisten Games hocken. sobald sie dann wieder akzeptable Preise haben kaufen wir wieder.
> 
> ...


Leider wird das nicht funktionieren, es gibt genug Leute, die trotzdem wie blöde in die Läden rennen und am ersten Tag zum Vollpreis kaufen (ja, ich gehöre auch ab und zu dazu)
Ich kann mich gut daran erinnern, Commandos 2 für 90DM gekauft zu haben, was 46€ entspricht
oder Unreal 2 für 42, da sind die Spiele etwas günstiger geworden.
Aber warum muss man dann nun Spiele raufsetzen? versteh ich nicht


----------



## Rollora (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Die Nachricht hat mir gerade eine Entscheidung erleichtert: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht mein Donloadvolumen erhöhen....  
Ja, liebe Publisher, ihr könnt euch denken was das heißt. Wenn ich mir als Schüler keine Spiele mehr leisten kann, dann hol ich sie mir eben anderswo her oder als Budgedtitel, wo ihr einen Dreck mitverdient und ich wenigstens schon an den erschienen Patches sehe, wie gut der Support eines Spiels aussieht. Ich hab mir erst vor Kurzem überlegt ob ich Half Life 2 um günstige 19 Euro holen soll, aber 60 Euro, das ist ne Marke die bringt mich nicht zum überlegen, sondern ich breche in ähnliches Gelächter aus, als ob einer zu mir sagen würde: "Duke Nukem Forever kommt heuer raus! Ich WEISS es!"


----------



## Smert (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

HI!

Ist das jetzt ein Krieg welches die Publischer dem Endverbraucher erklären?


Ich mein die Spiele werden immer schlechter, kommen unfertig raus ( Ich sag nur B.O.S. am Release Tag 800MB Patch  )
Aber es sind immer mehr solche Spiele die unfertig rauskommen, das neueste war Civ4.

Und dann wollen die noch die Preise für ihre unfertige Ware erhöhen.
   

Ich sag nur..... wie war nochmal die Adresse für Edonkey???


----------



## MrLektor (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Rollora am 08.11.2005 15:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nachricht hat mir gerade eine Entscheidung erleichtert: Soll ich oder soll ich nicht mein Donloadvolumen erhöhen....
> Ja, liebe Publisher, ihr könnt euch denken was das heißt. Wenn ich mir als Schüler keine Spiele mehr leisten kann, dann hol ich sie mir eben anderswo her oder als Budgedtitel, wo ihr einen Dreck mitverdient und ich wenigstens schon an den erschienen Patches sehe, wie gut der Support eines Spiels aussieht. Ich hab mir erst vor Kurzem überlegt ob ich Half Life 2 um günstige 19 Euro holen soll, aber 60 Euro, das ist ne Marke die bringt mich nicht zum überlegen, sondern ich breche in ähnliches Gelächter aus, als ob einer zu mir sagen würde: "Duke Nukem Forever kommt heuer raus! Ich WEISS es!"



genau das selbe denke ich auch!!! ich bin doch nicht bescheúert und mache das alles mit!! 50 euro sind schon teuer aber 60... in 50 jahren dann 80 oder was?? die teseten nur uas wer da mitmacht und ob der verbracuher am ende doch so blöd ist die preise zu bezahlen!! wird es sich nicht lohnen werden die priese auch zurück gehen!! naja aber am ende landen wir in 10 jahren bei spielen die genauso gut isnd wie die von huete... (entwicklungstechnisch laso fürn archs)  und das jkosten wie vor 5 jahren nur mit nem euro danach!! ich seh mich schon duke nukem 4ever für 89.95 las sonderangebot beim mediamarkt kaufen!!!


----------



## Smert (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

[/quote]

 ich seh mich schon duke nukem 4ever für 89.95 las sonderangebot beim mediamarkt kaufen!!! [/quote]

*brrrr*
Grausige Vorstellung


----------



## acerus (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich finde diese erhöhten Preise unverschämt. Wenn ich als normal Verdienender die Preise schon teuer finde, wie sieht es dann mit den ganzen Kids aus die, denke ich, einen Großteil der Kundschaft ausmachen!?
Ich stelle mir das Resultat so vor: Die Bürger werden noch weiter dazu angespornt sich die Software auf illegale Weise zu beschaffen und dadurch  kriminalisiert. 
Das geht völlig in die falsche Richtung!


----------



## rabitt (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

eine Zukunftsvision:

Da müssen wir wohl bald Kredite aufnehmen um uns solche Preise noch leisten zu können. Media Markt wird uns dann fragen ob wir lieber in 6,12 oder 24 Monatsraten bezahlen wollen. Manch ein Gamer wird sich weil er zuviel Spiele gekauft hat überschulden und in Privatinsolvenz gehen, so wie heute mit den Handyrechnungen.


----------



## Mazrim_Taim (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Bonkic am 07.11.2005 17:45 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle, die sich aufregen:
> 
> 1. ist diese ankündigung ja nun nix neues
> 2. erinnert euch mal, was spiele teilweise vor 10 jahren kosteten
> ...



2.)
Jup 79,- DM


----------



## SpeedT (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Im Zuge der Umstellung auf die neuen Konsolen? Warum dürfen wir PC-Spieler das ausbaden? Mich persönlich interessieren die neuen Konsolen eher wenig, werd mir wohl auch keine kaufen, aber dass ich dann die Kosten für die Umstellung auf die neuen Konsolen mittragen darf, ist ja wohl eine Unverschämtheit!
Und wie bereits gesagt wurde: Das sollen die Publisher ruhig machen, nur schaufeln sie sich damit ihr eigenes Grab, da die Raubkopiererei dann erst recht ins Unermessliche steigt! Wenn das Praxis wird und die Geschäfte das auch noch mitmachen, dann brechen schwere Zeiten für unser Hobby an.
Wenn ich mir überlege, dass es manchen aus meiner Familie und Bekanntenkreis eh schon viel vorkommt für ein Spiel an die 45 Euro auszugeben...


----------



## Obolus (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also ich finde, dass die heutigen 45 -50 Mücken für ein PC Spiel schon zu viel Geld ist. Für'ne duchschnittliche Spielzeit von 20 Stunden (Strategiespiele Ausgenommen)  z.B. für nen Shooter ist es schon so'n Haufen Kohle. Wenn die Hersteller ihre Spiele noch teurer verkaufen ( 60 Eur. sind ja WUCHER!!) werden in Zukunft viel weniger Spiele gekauft und das Kopieren von Spielen würde noch stärker ansteigen.
Ich finde die sollten die Spiele eher günstiger machen. Das dass geht beweisen ja z.B. die Hersteller von Knights of the Temple 2 ( 20Eur. 83% PCG) dass am 24,11,05 rauskommt.


----------



## JonnyBeGood (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Was soll man dazu sagen.
Wieder mal der Schritt in die falsche Richtung.
Als Normalverdiener könnte man sich zwar das
eine oder andere Spiel auch bei diesem Preis
noch leisten, aber nein, aus Prinzip nicht!
Es ist wie überall im Leben; wer Leistung
erbringt, wird auch bezahlt.
Wer nichts oder schlechtes leistet wird auch nicht durch eine
Preiserhöhung reich, außer vielleicht Politiker.

Leider sind die Spiele qualitativ in den letzten
Jahren nicht besser geworden sondern schlechter.
Mittlerweilen ist es auch im Spielesektor
traurige Realität, dass aus Gründen der Gewinnmaximierung
Spiele in immer unfertigerem Zustand auf dem Markt
geworfen werden und der Käufer als Betatester mißbraucht wird.
Hinzu kommt die um sich greifende Zwangsregistrierung, die
den Wiederverkaufswert des Spiels gegen Null drückt.
Desweiteren habe ich das Gefühl, daß Spiele immer schneller
durchgespielt sind. Bin ich früher noch Tage und Wochen an
einem Spiel gesessen, so bin ich heute in ein oder zwei Tagen
durch - außerdem passiert es immer öfter, das die Motivation
schon vor Spielende gegen Null geht und das Spiel in die
Ecke wandert.
Ein weiterer Punkt sind die Produktverpackungen das Design und das
mitgelieferte Zubehör. Auch diese werden immer schlechter und schlechter  - wer sich an frühere Zeiten erinnert, bricht angesichts der aktuellen schmucklosen DVD-Hüllen mit nur einer DVD und Handbuch auf DVD in Tränen aus.
Schlechter und outgesourcter Support, der obendrein oft
schon kostenpflichtig ist, runden das schlechte Gesamtbild ab,
ganz zu Schweigen von der Tatsache, daß allmählich sogar zusätzliche
Kosten auf den Spieler zukommen, um spielen zu Können, und damit meine
ich noch nicht mal den teueren Computer mit Highend-Grafikkarte...

Eine Preiserhöhung auf durchschnittlich 60 Öcken angesichts dieser
und vieler anderer negativer Punkte? Vergesst nicht, das sind
fast 120 Mark!
Neee Jungs!
Da werde ich man schön warten, bis ein Spiel auf dem Grabbeltisch
billig hergeht, wenn überhaupt.
Bin gespannt ob euer Finanzierungs- und Sanierungsplan aufgeht - ich fürchte nicht.
Wieder ein paar arbeitslose Programmierer mehr.


----------



## prinzanus (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich leihe Spiele bei der Videothek. Kostet 1 Euro pro Tag. Seitdem ich vorteste ,kaufe ich fast kein Spiel mehr. (Das meiste ist sowieso nur unfertiger verbuggter Einheitsbrei! oder simple Vollpreisaddons ala Panzers-Abzocke)
Und auf "Tests" der üblichen Gamezeitschriften kann ich verzichten, weil da zuviel Geld dahintersteckt und ich den bezahlten Testern kein bißchen traue.

Bin zu oft enttäuscht worden von gierigen Publishern und gekauften Tests.

           es wird keine Musik mehr gekauft   ----> zu teuer  !
           es werden keine Spiele mehr gekauft ------> zu teuer  !
           es wird keinen  Kinobesuch mehr geben----> zu teuer !

Liebe Industrie, das hat nix mit Raubkopiererei zu tun. Das ist schlichte Kaufverweigerung. Die einzige Sprache die die Publishersäcke heute noch verstehen, und zudem ist das ja  legal !  Noch !


----------



## Secret-Wars (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Passt auf, wenn die merken, dass die GAmes auch für 60€ verkauft werden werden auch noch die Platin Editionen oder Pyramiden Spiele teurer. Statt 10€ dann 20€ oder so. Das ahnt langsam in abzocke aus.


----------



## TheSt0rM (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Hi,

also ich finde 60 € auch sehr übertrieben! Wie in diesem Thread aber schon geposted wurde, bekommt man die Spiele bei Amazon deutlich billiger als die ursrpüngliche Preisempfehlung des Herstellers... (in diesem Fall 60€)

@alle die nun Argumentieren, dass man nun erst recht raubkopieren darf bzw sollte... Ist vielleicht kein so guter Vergleich, aber wenn ihr euch keine Mercedes  S-Klasse kaufen könnt, weil ihr im Monat nicht genug verdient, habt ihr dann trotzdem das Recht, den Wagen zu klauen??? 
Wenn euch die Spiele zu teuer sind, dann kauft sie eben nicht gleich sondern wartet so wie ich auf eine billigere Version...

Grüße


----------



## ferrari2k (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Secret-Wars am 08.11.2005 17:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt auf, wenn die merken, dass die GAmes auch für 60€ verkauft werden werden auch noch die Platin Editionen oder Pyramiden Spiele teurer. Statt 10€ dann 20€ oder so. Das ahnt langsam in abzocke aus.


Also ich finde manchmal schon die 10€ von der Pyramide zu teuer, ich warte immer auf die 5€ Grenze, aber da die nie kommt.... tja, kauf ich mir halt was andres


----------



## linsenmann (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Für 30 Euro würde ich mir jedes Spiel sofort kaufen das mich interesiert.
So muss ich warten bis es billiger ist oder es in der Videothek ausleihen.
60 Euro---->   
Die spinnen doch!
Die werden bald sehen das sie das nicht mit jedem Spiel machen können, das Geld is mir nich mal Quake 4 wert.
Der Umsatz wird bei denen bald wieder zurückgehen und dann warens wieder die Raubkopierer.


----------



## Loosa (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Alle wollen steigende Löhne, steigendes Taschengeld, die Preise steigen überall.... nur PC-Spiele sollen immer gleich bleiben, sonst gibt's 'nen Aufstand *g*

Wer weiss, vielleicht ist eine Preiserhöhung ja genau das Richtige. Weg vom Massenkommerz, kleinere Zielgruppe aber dafür bessere Qualität?
Und wer einen Raubkopierer im P2P ausfindig macht bekommt einen Preisnachlass


----------



## eX2tremiousU (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Zum Thema "damals haben Games auch schon 120 Mark gekostet:

Stimmt, aber im Bezug auf den damaligen Innovationsfaktor kann man sagen dass diese Preise gerechtfertigt waren.  Es gab Spiele und Technologien die es zuvor noch nicht gab und das in einer grafischen Form die bis dato ebenfalls unbekannt war. Später überzeugten Titel dann durch aufwändige Verpackungen mit viel Kleinkram drin. In den ersten Flugsimulatoren gab es richtig dicke Bücher und Karten, in Rollespielen z.B. ähnlich umfangreiches Material. Und heute?

Angedacht wird Titel in eine so hohe Preislage zu drücken, aber es gibt heute kaum noch den Faktor "Innovation" bzw. "Bonusmaterial" der diese Preise auch nur ansatzweise rechtfertigen würde. 

Sehen wir uns doch den heutigen Markt einmal an. Bis auf 1-2 Titel pro Jahr gibt es eigentlich nichts was man innovativ oder abwechslungsreich nennen könnte. Es wird doch immer der selbe monotone Shooter- oder Racingbrei angeboten. Kurze Kampagnen, schlecht optimierter Source, in 90% der Fälle mangelnde Abwechslung und kaum bzw. gar nicht vorhandenes Langzeitpotential. Für sowas unangebrachte Preise zahlen? Wohl kaum.

Ganz ehrlich: Für Spiele à la GTA, Gothic, Rainbow Six oder AoE würde ich sogar 60 Euro zahlen, da man davon ausgehen kann das die gebotene Qualität überzeugt und die Software länger als 1 Woche Spaß bringt. 

Im Gegensatz dazu stehen Simpelspiele wie Quake 4 und Fear. In der Regel spielt man diese Programme einmal durch, dann landen sie erstmal in der Ecke, außer man kann sich mit den Multiplayermodi anfreunden. Besitze selbst beide Titel, habe beide zum Vollpreis zu je 49 und 39 Euro gekauft und nun liegen beide Spiele durchgespielt auf der Festplatte und belegen Speicherplatz. Nochmal die Kampagne durchspielen? Warum, man kennt die Level, es gibt nur einen Weg der nutzbar ist, und man weiß genau wo und wann die Gegner spawnen bzw. auftauchen. Insgesamt nicht sehr förderlich für den  Langzeitspielspaß. Multiplayer? Der von Q4 taugt nichts weil ihn kaum jemand spielt, der von FEAR ist nett kann mich aber auch nicht länger als maximal 2 Wochen unterhalten.

Wenn Activision in Zukunft herrvoragende Titel rausbringt die ein großes Langzeitpotential bieten dann können die auch weiterhin mit mir als Kunden rechnen. Aber bei niedlichen Simpelgames wie Quake 4 oder CoD2 werde ich bei einem Preis von über 50 Euro nicht zuschlagen. Dafür bieten solche Titel IMO einfach zu wenig. Da kann die Entwicklung von CoD2 noch so viel gekostet haben. Mir kommt es nicht darauf an das deutsche Wehrmachtssoldaten authentisch rumschreien oder 72 Programmierer dafür eingestellt wurden einen kurzen aber intensiven Shooter zusammenzusetzen, nein, Langzeitmotivation ist für mich das wichtige Element welches über den Kaufpreis steht.

Bei der Gelegenheit ein Dankeschön an das leider untergegangene Studio "Troika". Trotz einigen Bugs spiele ich gerade Vampires Bloodlines erneut durch und bin immer noch überwältigt von Atmosphäre, Figuren und Interaktion. 

Regards, eX!


----------



## Bestia1 (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich bin der Meihnung das wird noch viel krasser werden mit den Preisen. Nachher wird es noch soweit kommen das dann ein Game 70 - 80€ kosten wird. Nur wer soll sich das dann noch leisten können. Bekanntlich wächst Geld ja nich auf Bäumen und ob das so glücklich mit der Preiserhöhung gewählt is bezweifle ich doch stark.
Die sollen lieber bei den Preisen bleiben, die sie jetzt haben und wenn nich dann bin ich mit einer der ersten die auf die Barriekarden geht. Es betrifft ja nich nur Pc sondern auch alle Konsolen. Wo soll das nur noch enden!!!


----------



## Tattle (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Traurigerweise muss ich dem zustimmen. Wenn man sich einmal vor Augen führt, dass das tatsächliche Produkt, ein Rohling maximal 1.50Euro kostet und für 50 verkauft wirderscheint mir das paradox. Natürlich muss man die erbrachte Dienstleistung berücksichten, aber wenn für die Produktion eines PC- Spiels ein Summe von mehreren millionen Euro benötigt wird, dann muss dafür auch jemand bezahlen. Wenngleich dies ein einziges Armutszeugnis der heutigen Gesellschaft ist, muss man als Verbraucher letzten Endes entscheiden, ob so viel Geld ein berechtigter Preis für eine verglichen erbärmliche Dienstleistung ist, oder ob man das Geld für vernünftigere Sachen verwendet werden kann. Ich habe meine Entscheidung schon getroffen.


----------



## XBIOX (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Quake 4 hat glaub ich 44€uro oder so gekostet (US!).
WEnn die Spiele 60€uro kosten dann akuf ich sie nicht mehr, oder warte zumindest bis sie Budget sind. So toll sind sie nun wieder auch nicht dass man dafür 60€uro hinblätter. Da nehm ich lieber n Game für 50€uro was genausoviel Spaß macht!!!!
Activision wird schon sehn was die von ihren Preisen haben


----------



## furball (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Butterbemme am 07.11.2005 23:05 schrieb:
			
		

> @DeathScorpionX
> 
> 1) Du hast natürlich recht, früher war vieles besser. Auch die Spiele. Das hängt aber immer eng mit dem eigenen Erfahrungshorizont zusammen. Früher war für dich eben alles neu und aufregend, deshalb hat es dich so gefesselt. Wer heute 10-12 Jahre alt ist, wird mit derselben Begeisterung das ach so schlechte Quake4 oder HL2 oder wasauchimmer zocken.



hm naja mit 12 begeistert vor quake4... die kacken sich begeistert in die hose wenn nem marine die beine abgesägt werden


----------



## RacJack (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also, falls der Preis wirklich an die 60€ steigt, bin ich mir sicher das es umsomehr Raubkopien geben wird. 

Ich wär damit nicht wirklich einverstanden das der Preis steigt, da wären mir Werbungen im Spiel lieber oder wenn es zumindest ein Spiel ist das auch was bietet für 60€. Beispielsweise: Extras (Landkarte (RPG) Fettes Handbuch, Doku, usw.) oder es länger als 20 Stunden spielspaß bietet.

Sie sollten sich im Vorraus genau überlegen ob sie wirklich mit dem Preis raufgehen wollen, desto höher der Preis desto mehr Raubkopien.


----------



## axelschweiss (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Dawnrazor666 am 07.11.2005 15:58 schrieb:
			
		

> SYSTEM am 07.11.2005 15:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das sagst/schreibst du ....
Aber es gibt genug Idioten die sich die Spiele trotzdem kaufen.

Nicht die Spieleindustrie bringt den Preis sondern die Käufer.
Wenn die Käufer eben so dumm sind und das Spiel gleich nach erscheinen kaufen wollen.... Dann lass sie doch. Dadurch steigt nur noch mehr der Preis weil die Spieleindustrie bemerkt... Hey die kaufen ja immernoch.
Und früher oder später... (vll mehr später als früher) wirst auch du zuschalgen... sobald der Preis bei 30 € angekommen ist...... und Spiele vor der Euroumstellung waren meist im 60-70 DM bereich (30-35 €) ....

IHR WERDET JETZT SCHON VERARSCHT UND MERKT ES NOCH NICHT EINMAL. GLAUBT IHR WIRKLICH IHR WERDET ES BEMERKEN WENN DAS SPIEL 60 € KOSTET BZW DAS SPIEL NICHT MEHR KAUFEN ??


----------



## Natschlaus (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				axelschweiss am 08.11.2005 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Dawnrazor666 am 07.11.2005 15:58 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ähm ja? Eigentlich schon. Meine persönliche Grenze, ist bei 50€ für ein normales Spiel.
Mfg


----------



## Devastation (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

60 sind zu viel!
Mehr als 40 Euro gebe ich für einen Spiel nicht aus, für einen Spiel wie Quake 4 erst recht nicht, es hat eine zu kurze Spieldauer


----------



## AbadonR (8. November 2005)

*News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

60 Euro fürn Spiel wie Quake IV?! Noch zu retten?!
Was soll denn das? Ich meine, 40 oder 45€ sind doch schon recht viel fürn Spiel, vor allem beinem Shooter mit na Spieldauer von max 10-12 Stunden! Da fühlt man sich schon etwas beschissen durch die Spieleindustrie. 
Und zu dem einen Kerl, der meinte dass sich "Idioten" die Spiele trotzdem kaufen: ich finde schon, dass es ein ziemlicher Unterschied ist, ob man sich ein Spiel für 40 oder 60 Euro kauft!
Und sowas in Zeiten des Internets und der Raubkopien...obwohl das natürlich kagge ist.
Doch warum senken die Publisher nicht die Preise? Dann kaufen doch wohl mehr Leute die Spiele oder nicht?! Wenn ein Spiel nicht 40 oder gar 60 Euro, sondern "nur" 30 Euro oder 25 Euro kostet, würde ich auch häufiger zugreifen.
Übrigens ähnlich wie mit CDs: Wenn die statt 15-18 Euro 10 kosten  würden, könnte man echt öfter zugreifen! Grad als Schüler machen 5 Euro und mehr schon den Unterschied!!!


----------



## center (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

In letzter Zeit fühle ich mich eher als Betatester!!! Bevor man heute ein Spiel im Laden kaufen kann, sind meist schon die ersten Patches verfügbar und selbst dann läuft nicht alles wirklich Rund.  Hinzu kommt, daß man das alles schon mal irgendwie gesehen hat, vielleicht nicht mit so einer Grafikpracht, so einem Sound usw aber es war schon mal da. Und dann 60 Euro für einen Shooter, den man in ca 10 Stunden durch hat nein Danke. Mein letzter Griff ins Klo war F.E.A.R, nicht nur das es "beschnitten" ist, es stürzt bei aktiven Virenscanner auch noch ständig ab.  
Bevor die Hersteller über Preiserhöhungen nachdenken, bzw durchsetzen sollten sie vielleicht mal anfangen ihr Baby sich fertig enwickeln zu lassen bevor sie wieder einmal eine Frühgeburt auf den Markt werfen. 
60 Euro würde ich vielleicht für ein Spiel wie Gothic ausgeben, wo man mehr als 100 Stunden zubringen kann und trotzdem wahrscheinlich nicht alles gesehen hat. Naja, Spiele von Blizzard wären, an der Qualität gemessen, vielleicht auch die 60 Mücken wert, sofern es nicht noch ein Warcraft wäre aber danach wird es echt dünn! Und wenn man es mal ehrlich betrachtet, bekommen wir ja nur das was wir verdienen. Wir haben zum Beispiel Gurken, wie Matrix, zum Vollpreis wie die bekloppten gekauft. Ist doch klar, daß die Industrie nun für ihre "Super Spiele"  mehr Kohle sehen möchte. Auch wenn´s keine sind, siehe Quake 4!!! 
Ich überlege mir in Zukunft zwei, drei  mal ob ich mir ein Spiel kaufe oder nicht und von den Gamezeitschriften wünsche ich mir mehr Kritik, ein Bug ist ein Bug und wenn ich nach dem Installieren des Spiels erst Patches laden und aufspielen muss, bin ich eigentlich schon bedient.


----------



## Cosmo (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Tja was solls, für den Preis kann sich Activision seine Spiele sonst wo hin schieben! DAS ist mir kein Spiel wert! 

Naja die werden schon merken was sie davon haben


----------



## Heyerode (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich finde die Preise für aktuelle Spiele jetzt schon sehr hoch. Darum warte ich meist auf eine Preissenkung.


----------



## Margru (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

 60 € Lächerlich und ohne mich! 

a) Das gibt einen schönen Anschub für die Kopierfans und die Clone-Softwareschreiber. 

b) Es gibt ja andere, wohl auch bessere Top-Spiele. So warte ich halt, bis Quake4 als Budget-Spiel für 30€ erscheint. Den Reaktionen in diesem Forum nach, dürfte das nicht lange dauern und bis dahin halte ich mich mit FEAR und Civ4 u.a. in Form. 

Tschüss Quake 4, hast dich wohl selbst abgeschossen!


----------



## Blotto (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Also 60 Euro sind eindeutig zu viel. Naja wenns die so wollen, kauft keine S.. mehr die Spiele und q4? Naja ist eh nicht so der Hammer wie ich finde.
Tja da sind Budgetspiele wirklich ne Alternative, wenn man denn mehrere Montae warten möchte auf ein Game. Nur wenn die Spiele bald wirklich (was ich persönl. nicht glaube) 60 Euro kosten, was kosten sie dann bald als Budget? Sind es jetzt so zwischen 10 und 25 Euro, werden es dann in Zukunft 20-35 Euro? Da sollte man evtl. auch mal drüber nachdenken.....


----------



## pg-Hudson (8. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Da ich selber im Handel im Bereich Software arbeite kann ich hier von unserer Kette bahupten, das wir den empfohlenen Preis deutlich unterschritten haben. Bei uns konnte man das Spiel bis zur Indizierung (danke ihr Affen von der BpjM) für 47,- € kaufen. 

Aber ich finde jeden Preis für ein PC-Spiel von mehr als 40 € als ungerechtfertigt. Denn obwohl es mittlerweile mehr als nur einen Ausnahme ist, das auch Personen mit über 20 Jahren zocken, ist doch die eigentliche Zielgruppe im Alter von 10 - 20 und da soll mir mal einer erklähren, wie sich ein Schüler/Auszubildender regelmäßig Spiele kaufen soll. Da dies auch in der Praxis nicht durchführbar ist, sieht man deutlich an den explodierenden Raubkopierzahlen.
Weshalb Konsolenspiele grundsätztlich teurer sind als PC-Spiele weis ich auch nicht, denn dort fehlt der Patchsupport und es gibt nur ein System für welches programmiert werden muss. Demzufolge ist die Programmierzeit eindeutig kürzer. Gut alle Hersteller für Konsolenspiele müssen an Microsoft oder Sony zahlen, wenn sie ein Spiel herrausbringen möchten aber dafür gleich 20% Aufpreis?

Ich fände es mal interessant herrauszufinden, wenn neue Spiele generell "nur" noch 39,- € kosten würden. So wie vor 5 Jahren, als die Branche noch zuwachs hatte. Denn dann würde man auch nicht unbedingt mehr vor jedem Kauf zögern.

PS: "Quake 4" ist eigentlich (außer der "ich habe alle Teile" Wert) nichteinmal 30 Euro Wert.


----------



## skycrypter (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				pg-Hudson am 08.11.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich selber im Handel im Bereich Software arbeite kann ich hier von unserer Kette bahupten, das wir den empfohlenen Preis deutlich unterschritten haben. Bei uns konnte man das Spiel bis zur Indizierung (danke ihr Affen von der BpjM) für 47,- € kaufen.
> 
> Aber ich finde jeden Preis für ein PC-Spiel von mehr als 40 € als ungerechtfertigt. Denn obwohl es mittlerweile mehr als nur einen Ausnahme ist, das auch Personen mit über 20 Jahren zocken, ist doch die eigentliche Zielgruppe im Alter von 10 - 20 und da soll mir mal einer erklähren, wie sich ein Schüler/Auszubildender regelmäßig Spiele kaufen soll. Da dies auch in der Praxis nicht durchführbar ist, sieht man deutlich an den explodierenden Raubkopierzahlen.
> Weshalb Konsolenspiele grundsätztlich teurer sind als PC-Spiele weis ich auch nicht, denn dort fehlt der Patchsupport und es gibt nur ein System für welches programmiert werden muss. Demzufolge ist die Programmierzeit eindeutig kürzer. Gut alle Hersteller für Konsolenspiele müssen an Microsoft oder Sony zahlen, wenn sie ein Spiel herrausbringen möchten aber dafür gleich 20% Aufpreis?
> ...


_____________________________________________________________

dem kann ich nur beistimmen,.....60 €uro,...ein spiel....??!!??
habe ich irgendwie etwas verpasst????
.....umsatzflaute,.....fast jeder dritte betrieb schreibt rote zahlen,....täglich liest man von PREISERHÖHUNGEN......STEUERERHÖHUNGEN.....wieder 1000 arbeitsuchende mehr weil top manager einen milliarden konzern runter gewirtschaftet haben usw...
liter benzin 1,26 €uro =2,52 DM.....
Strom/Heizung
die wunderbaren politiker die sich nur selbst die taschen volle machen und sich krampfhaft das lachen verkneifen müssen um uns,.....kleinen bürger nicht völlig auszulachen,......

und dann noch so ne versuchte 60 €uro preisempfehlung für n spiel???
+ 19  prozent MERKEL steuer,....


               

dann fang ich eher an zu stricken,.....

LEUTE,...tut endlich was ,..und lasst NICHT ALLES mit EUCH machen,....ihr werdet entmündigt und bevormundet,....


in deutschland wird man nur noch ABGEZOCKT,...und das in jeder hinsicht!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!und wenn die preisgestaltung der einzelne produkte nicht mal mehr einen annährenden reallen ansatz haben,...
kann keine wirtschaft wachsen,...
sorry für die rechtschreib fehler,....hatte spätschicht und bin tod müde,...

greetz sky


----------



## ZAM (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Ich frage mich ob der Screenshot zum Artikel in gewisser Weise beabsichtigt ist.

Ich meine das spiegelt doch so ziemlich die Gedanken der ach so radikalen, zum Attentäter geschulten Zockerwelt wieder. Die Waffe am Hinterkopf einer der "Schuldigen". Vielleicht dient es auch nur als Symbol des Kopfschusses im Sinne von "Mit der Preiserhöhung habt ihr euch selbst den Strick gedreht ihr Deppen." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael1000 (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

ich zocke fast 8 jahre und fehlkaufe wie FEAR haufen sich langsam .langweilige büroraume , keine rätsel , und beschissene grafik auf mittelklasse rechner . und alles schon mal da gewesen .wenn man nicht 100% aufpasst wird man schon beim spiel beschissen .aber nächstes jahr wirds vieleicht wieder besser mit die games .  60 euro na ich hoffe das lohnt sich .


----------



## am1R (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

tja wurde wahrscheinlich schon gesagt aba ich will mich da auch ma auslassen zu dem "60 euro dilemma"

also hier bei mir in der stadt gibts nur einen media markt - und der bietet es tatsächlich um ~57 euro an.
was erwarten die sich davon ? umstatzsteigerung ?
weniger raubkopien ? was weis ich ... mir auch egal 

also ICH bin nicht bereit für quake 4 - was wie die meisten games in letzter zeit einfach mist ist 60 euro berappen.
ist jetzt nicht so das ich mir das nicht leisten könnte bin ja kein schüler mehr und verdiene gut 
aber 60 euro für ein spiel auszugeben das so langweilig ist wie quake 4 ist witzlos...
beispiele aus den vergangenen monaten wie zB FEAR (was ja ganz gut ist aber trotzdem nix besonderes) oder HL² und so weiter waren ihr geld IMHO nicht wert. im gegensatz zB Max Pain 1 habe ich mir mit freuden gekauft um das entwikler team für ihre herforagende arbeit zu belohnen - heute wird man für das geld das man onehin schon wiederwillig hinlegt auch noch mit nem miesen grafikOnlyHype game gequält   

wenn ich zurückdenke ... zB HL 1 kostete damals 580 schilling das sind jetzt so um die 42 euro also normalpreis für ein heutiges game.
wenn man aber die qualetatieven unterschiede zu damals vergleicht ist die inflation sicher bei 10%  

ach is mir doch alles egal dann sollen die spinner halt preise machen wie sie wollen und meinetwegen noch reicher werden... penner ich lad mir games die mehr als 40 bis 45 euro kosten lieber ausm netz.
würd mir dumm vorkommen 60 euro fürn game hin zu blättern    


grüße


----------



## R2D2-Senior (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Und ich dachte sie hätten es nun verstanden mit den Preisen, wo ich doch erst in der letzten Ausgabe der PCGames einige Spieleneuerscheinungen für 20 oder 30 Euro Verkaufspreis gesehen habe!

Aber vieleicht führte ja auch das dazu
http://www.winfuture.de/news,22970.html

wobei man sagen muss, mehr Absatz führt doch üblicher Weise eher zu Preisnachlässen aber hier liegt der Fall wohl anders

man könnte fast sagen "hey, ihr kauft zuviel, das müssen wir ändern"

sie  meinten vieleicht, dass sie die Filesharer verängstigt hätten oder gar das es den Leuten finanziell besser ginge

wo man hinsieht, wird der Bürger wie Melkvieh behandelt,

es geht der Kuh gut, kann man ja mehr melken . . . muh

www.sosse-lan4u.de


----------



## speedyter (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Die Idioten brauchen sich nicht zu wundern, wenn keine oder nur wenig Neuerscheinungen gekauft werden. 60 Euro sind einfach zu viel für ein neues Spiel. Ich persönlich warte öfters auf Schnäppchen wie Far Cry für 15 Euro (!). Das verkauft sich. Und nicht die überteuerten Spiele.

Fazit: Lieber mit dem Kaufen warten bis es wieder preiswerter wird.

Greetz

Speedy


----------



## Takeoff (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				pg-Hudson am 08.11.2005 23:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Weshalb Konsolenspiele grundsätztlich teurer sind als PC-Spiele weis ich auch nicht, denn dort fehlt der Patchsupport und es gibt nur ein System für welches programmiert werden muss. Demzufolge ist die Programmierzeit eindeutig kürzer. Gut alle Hersteller für Konsolenspiele müssen an Microsoft oder Sony zahlen, wenn sie ein Spiel herrausbringen möchten aber dafür gleich 20% Aufpreis?



Na ich denke mal die sind teurer, weil nicht jeder Hinz und Kunz die Spiele Raubkopieren kann. Wenn man gezwungen ist das Teil zu kaufen, ist es teurer, klare Sache! 
Aber zum eigentlichen Thema: 60 Euro ist absolut zu viel, 50 Euro ist hart an der Grenze (also ich kauf dafür nichts) und 39 Euro ist gerade richtig! Mehr darf nicht sein! Wenn man bedenkt, dass man noch mehrere hundert, wenn nicht tausend Euronen dafür berappen muss, damit das 60 Euro Spiel dann auch ruckelfrei läuft, kann einem schon schlecht werden. Mein Lieblingssatz zum Thema war entweder in der PCG oder der anderen Großen mit dem Stern zu lesen. Es ging um eine 6600 GT glaub ich: "Stellen sie sich vor, Doom 3 flüssig, für nur 250 Euro!" Ich dachte mir "nur"? Ein schönes "nur"! Es entbehrt jeder Logik, dass man echt nochmal 200 bis teilweise 500 Euro investieren soll, damit das Spiel welches man gekauft hat auch spielbar ist! Ich meine, wir machen es trotzdem, ich auch, aber wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt...Und dann wollen die Spieleriesen tatsächlich auch noch die Preise für die Spiele erhöhen? 
An alle die gerne den Kinovergleich bringen: So toll neue Spiele auch aussehen, an Blockbuster aus dem Kino kommen sie partout nicht heran. Ein großer Hollywoodfilm kostet in der Herstellung so zwischen 50 und 100 Mio. Dollar, oft mehr. Er bietet Effekte, Schauspielkunst (es sei denn, es ist ein Uwe Boll Film) und im besten Fall Spannung. Da sind die 6,50- 7,00 Euro für die zwei Stunden irgendwie auch noch gerechtfertigt. Wenn ich dagegen ein Fear spiele, dass dann nach 10 Stunden vorbei ist, aber 50 Euro gekostet hat, dann habe ich saftige 5 Euro pro Stunde bezahlt, es ruckelt, hat eine...naja..."Story", die langweilig über Anrufbeantworter erzählt wird, ist in der deutschen Version ge- und beschnitten und sieht trotz der einigermaßen tollen Grafik noch immer wesentlich schlechter aus als ein Kinofilm. Von der Stimmung, die man im Kino hat, wenn man mit Freunden einen guten Film sieht ganz zu schweigen (außer wenn wieder lärmende Prolls mit im Saal sitzen...). Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich liebe Spiele und investiere auch in Hardware und gute Spiele, aber ich finde man muss, gerade wenn man Vergleiche anstellt, die Kirche im Dorf lassen und kein 20 Mio Spiel mit einer 150 Mio Dollar Filmproduktion vergleichen. 
Noch ungerechtfertigter werden diese Preise, wenn man den Trend bedenkt, dass immer mehr Spiele Reallife Werbung enthalten und somit eigentlich im Preis fallen denn steigen sollten. Solche Spiele sollten aber generell gemieden werden (ich habe SplinterCell 3 bis heute nicht durch, obwohl ich es mir für teures Geld gekauft habe, weil ich nach der dritten Airwaves Werbung einfach nur so sauer war, dass ich das Teil deinstalliert habe!)
Aber das nur am Rande, es soll keine Disskusion darüber losgetreten werden.
Ich hoffe ihr seit bei dem langen Text nicht schon eingeschlafen...  

mfg
 Takeoff


----------



## ferrari2k (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				speedyter am 09.11.2005 08:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Idioten brauchen sich nicht zu wundern, wenn keine oder nur wenig Neuerscheinungen gekauft werden. 60 Euro sind einfach zu viel für ein neues Spiel. Ich persönlich warte öfters auf Schnäppchen wie Far Cry für 15 Euro (!). Das verkauft sich. Und nicht die überteuerten Spiele.
> 
> Fazit: Lieber mit dem Kaufen warten bis es wieder preiswerter wird.
> 
> ...


Meine Rede, Far Cry konnte ich mir sogar leisten, das war ein fairer Preis.
Oder für Falcon 4 Allied Force 30€ zu verlangen, das war schon fast ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Fimbul (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				ferrari2k am 09.11.2005 08:57 schrieb:
			
		

> speedyter am 09.11.2005 08:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  
  

Oh Mann.
Hab grad ein bissl bei Amazon geschaut, Spiele wie Gun, The Movies,.. werden dort jetzt schon mir 60,- als VP geführt. Amazon-Spezialpreis NUR 49,90

Ja is eh schon alles gesagt. Hab mir früher doch immer wieder gerne Titel zum Vollpreis (ca. 45,-) geholt. 
Da ich in Zukunft beruflich bedingt eh nicht mehr soviel Zeit haben werde, werd ich mir jetzt 3mal überlegen welche Spiele ich WIRKLICH brauche.
Die Vorgehensweise beim Kauf der letzten Monate (FarCry, DOW, HL2,...) um 10-20,- für die Budgetversion hat sich doch bewährt. 
Wird wohl in Zukunft Standard bei mir werden.


----------



## MikkeyDee (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Vielen Dank Activision, für diesen Scheiss. Jetzt werden andere Publisher nachziehen. 
Erst kürzlich habe ich 38,-EUR für AoE III bezahlt und so bei mir gedacht..."Hut ab MS". Und jetzt so eine Meldung. Wenn Games in Zukunkft 60 EUR kosten werden, werde ich mir nur noch selten Spiele kaufen, sehr selten!


----------



## Fimbul (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				MikkeyDee am 09.11.2005 09:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank Activision, für diesen Scheiss. Jetzt werden andere Publisher nachziehen.
> Erst kürzlich habe ich 38,-EUR für AoE III bezahlt und so bei mir gedacht..."Hut ab MS". Und jetzt so eine Meldung. Wenn Games in Zukunkft 60 EUR kosten werden, werde ich mir nur noch selten Spiele kaufen, sehr selten!



Wie gesagt. Lies Dir meinen letzten Beitrag direkt über dem Deinigen durch oder schau bei Amazon was kommende Titel kosten..


----------



## pabi (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*

Bei solchen Preisen reiben sich doch die professionellen Raubkopierer nur so die Hände heiß, denn die Spieleindustrie treibt mit dieser Preispolitik ihnen ja die "Kunden" geradezu in die Arme. 

Wenn der Schuß nicht mächtig nach hinten losgehen wird!


----------



## Loosa (9. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Fimbul am 09.11.2005 09:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Amazon-Spezialpreis NUR *49,90*
> ...
> Hab mir früher doch immer wieder gerne Titel zum Vollpreis *(ca. 45,-)* geholt.


 :-o  

Aber gute Idee, sollte vielleicht oefter mal online bestellen


----------



## AXER (11. November 2005)

*AW: News - Activision (DE): Der Preis für Spiele steigt*



			
				Fimbul am 09.11.2005 09:50 schrieb:
			
		

> MikkeyDee am 09.11.2005 09:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Q4 im Mediamarkt  Hohenschönhausen 44,95 €
Übrigens zocke ich jetzt seit Quake Arena (irgendwas) wieder Quake und ich halte Q4 für den besten und sehenswertesten Teil (darum zocke ich es ja auch wieder)

..have fun...


----------

